# Altra scappatella extra-coniugale di mia moglie



## roberto.rocca2012 (14 Marzo 2017)

Ciao a tutti,
scrivo questo post in questo momento proprio perchè voglio esternare l'emozione che sto vivendo adesso, cioè che proprio mentre vi scrivo mia moglie sta andando a casa di un suo amico single.
Ogni tanto si incontrano a casa sua per scopare e questa è una di quelle volte. Ora mancano pochi minuti alle 19.00 e rientrerà verso le 21.00.
Sono come al solito eccitatissimo!

Saluti a tutti i partecipanti del forum


----------



## perplesso (14 Marzo 2017)

auguri e figli maschi


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Marzo 2017)

roberto.rocca2012 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> scrivo questo post in questo momento proprio perchè voglio esternare l'emozione che sto vivendo adesso, cioè che proprio mentre vi scrivo mia moglie sta andando a casa di un suo amico single.
> Ogni tanto si incontrano a casa sua per scopare e questa è una di quelle volte. Ora mancano pochi minuti alle 19.00 e rientrerà verso le 21.00.
> Sono come al solito eccitatissimo!
> ...


Ehm benvenuto  
   cuor contento, Dio l'aiuta


----------



## Skorpio (14 Marzo 2017)

*...*

Eh son soddisfazioni..
Grazie di renderci partecipi di questo lieto evento..


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Marzo 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh son soddisfazioni..
> Grazie di renderci partecipi di questo lieto evento..


Così si dice quando nasce un figlio di solito


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Marzo 2017)

roberto.rocca2012 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> scrivo questo post in questo momento proprio perchè voglio esternare l'emozione che sto vivendo adesso, cioè che proprio mentre vi scrivo mia moglie sta andando a casa di un suo amico single.
> Ogni tanto si incontrano a casa sua per scopare e questa è una di quelle volte. Ora mancano pochi minuti alle 19.00 e rientrerà verso le 21.00.
> Sono come al solito eccitatissimo!
> ...


Però una domanda te la devo fare se sei eccitatissimo perché resti a casa e non chiedi di andare con lei...


----------



## spleen (14 Marzo 2017)

roberto.rocca2012 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> scrivo questo post in questo momento proprio perchè voglio esternare l'emozione che sto vivendo adesso, cioè che proprio mentre vi scrivo mia moglie sta andando a casa di un suo amico single.
> Ogni tanto si incontrano a casa sua per scopare e questa è una di quelle volte. Ora mancano pochi minuti alle 19.00 e rientrerà verso le 21.00.
> Sono come al solito eccitatissimo!
> ...


Ciao, cosa ti emoziona esattamente?


----------



## Woland (14 Marzo 2017)

Eccone un altro ma cos'è un'epidemia? :rotfl:


----------



## MariLea (14 Marzo 2017)

roberto.rocca2012 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> scrivo questo post in questo momento proprio perchè voglio esternare l'emozione che sto vivendo adesso, cioè che proprio mentre vi scrivo mia moglie sta andando a casa di un suo amico single.
> Ogni tanto si incontrano a casa sua per scopare e questa è una di quelle volte. Ora mancano pochi minuti alle 19.00 e rientrerà verso le 21.00.
> Sono come al solito eccitatissimo!
> ...


E ci voleva! 
Ogni tanto una gioia, uno che è contento e non soffre, anzi è eccitatissimo...
Benvenuto Roberto


----------



## perplesso (14 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Però una domanda te la devo fare se sei eccitatissimo perché resti a casa e non chiedi di andare con lei...


...perchè il divertente per lui è immaginare cosa la moglie stia facendo e poi farselo raccontare


----------



## spleen (14 Marzo 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> ...perchè il divertente per lui è immaginare cosa la moglie stia facendo e poi farselo raccontare


Beh, sarà cuckold.
Non ho capito invece cosa sinifica 2012 dopo il nome
mi auguro non sia l'anno di nascita.....


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Marzo 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> ...perchè il divertente per lui è immaginare cosa la moglie stia facendo e poi farselo raccontare


Se torna mi risponde magari


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Marzo 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Beh, sarà cuckold.
> Non ho capito invece cosa sinifica 2012 dopo il nome
> mi auguro non sia l'anno di nascita.....


:rotfl: tocca civrisponda anche a questo quesito


----------



## danny (14 Marzo 2017)

roberto.rocca2012 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> scrivo questo post in questo momento proprio perchè voglio esternare l'emozione che sto vivendo adesso, cioè che proprio mentre vi scrivo mia moglie sta andando a casa di un suo amico single.
> Ogni tanto si incontrano a casa sua per scopare e questa è una di quelle volte. Ora mancano pochi minuti alle 19.00 e rientrerà verso le 21.00.
> Sono come al solito eccitatissimo!
> ...


Fatti fare un filmino almeno della serata.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Marzo 2017)

Magari soffre.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Magari soffre.


Si soffre eccitandosi ? :carneval:


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si soffre eccitandosi ? :carneval:


dimmi cosa sta succedendo in questi giorni, effetto tardivo mucca pazza?


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> dimmi cosa sta succedendo in questi giorni, effetto tardivo mucca pazza?


Boh io aspetto il ritorno di pinoqualchecosa


----------



## Skorpio (15 Marzo 2017)

*...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Magari soffre.


Il tono mi pareva gaudioso...

A parte che ho imparato da piccino a diffidare di chi dice aggratis: sapessi come godo, sapessi quanto godo.. 

È più un cercar di convincersi, ma un credito di esordio glielo concedo


----------



## ologramma (15 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Però una domanda te la devo fare se sei eccitatissimo perché resti a casa e non chiedi di andare con lei...


.
non è che ha paura che nella foga si commette uno sbaglio ?:rotfl:


----------



## francoff (15 Marzo 2017)

ma una donna, domando senza polemica o pregiudizi, come "vede" un uomo, il suo uomo, che si eccita non di lei ma di un altro uomo che la fa sua? è la cosa che mi son chiesto dopo aver letto il 3D. Può esserci una omosessualità non manifestata in lui?


----------



## Blaise53 (15 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> ma una donna, domando senza polemica o pregiudizi, come "vede" un uomo, il suo uomo, che si eccita non di lei ma di un altro uomo che la fa sua? è la cosa che mi son chiesto dopo aver letto il 3D. Può esserci una omosessualità non manifestata in lui?


Io direi impotenza!


----------



## perplesso (15 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> ma una donna, domando senza polemica o pregiudizi, come "vede" un uomo, il suo uomo, che si eccita non di lei ma di un altro uomo che la fa sua? è la cosa che mi son chiesto dopo aver letto il 3D. Può esserci una omosessualità non manifestata in lui?


il cuckoldismo è una forma di masochismo mentale.   l'omosessualità c'entra fava.


----------



## Blaise53 (15 Marzo 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> il cuckoldismo è una forma di masochismo mentale.   l'omosessualità c'entra fava.


intenditore


----------



## insane (15 Marzo 2017)

roberto.rocca2012 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> scrivo questo post in questo momento proprio perchè voglio esternare l'emozione che sto vivendo adesso, cioè che proprio mentre vi scrivo mia moglie sta andando a casa di un suo amico single.
> Ogni tanto si incontrano a casa sua per scopare e questa è una di quelle volte. Ora mancano pochi minuti alle 19.00 e rientrerà verso le 21.00.
> Sono come al solito eccitatissimo!
> ...


Goditela! Ah no, se la e' gia' goduta quell altro.


----------



## francoff (15 Marzo 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> il cuckoldismo è una forma di masochismo mentale.   l'omosessualità c'entra fava.


Dici ? Io non ne sarei sicuro almeno in modo latente


----------



## Brunetta (15 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Dici ? Io non ne sarei sicuro almeno in modo latente


Neanch'io.
Ma gli uomini "etero" preferiscono essere perversi piuttosto che omosessuali :carneval:


----------



## danny (15 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Dici ? Io non ne sarei sicuro almeno in modo latente


L'omosessualità come attrazione per il proprio sesso io non riesco a vederla.


----------



## Woland (15 Marzo 2017)

Un pò di tempo fa leggevo l'articolo di un terapeuta o sessuologo, non ricordo bene, il quale sosteneva che le cause alla base del cuckoldismo possono essere davvero molteplici, per esempio il masochismo appunto, cioè il godere da situazioni umilianti oppure l'erotizzazione della paura che la partner tradisca. Quindi in pratica l’uomo scenderebbe a patti con la minaccia dell’infedeltà tramutando la paura in eccitazione sessuale. Ma non escludeva però una certa tendenza all'omosessualità più o meno latente come diceva Franco.


----------



## danny (15 Marzo 2017)

Il cuckoid ci turba perché ciò che noi troviamo doloroso per lui è fonte di piacere.
Probabilmente vi è una differente crescita sessuale della persona che fa conseguire un rapporto col sesso profondamente diverso rispetto a quello normale. Godere di qualcosa che per altri è umiliante non è comprensibile in generale.
Accostarlo all'omosessualità è errato: gli omosessuali hanno un rapporto con il sesso identico agli eterosessuali.
E allo stessa maniera con il tradimento o le relazioni extra.
L'accostamento corretto è con le pratiche masochiste, che risultano aliene a chi non le ha mai praticate o non ha mai sentito desiderio di praticarle ma che per chi vi si sottopone sono fonte di godimento.
Non è neppure corretto accostarlo all'esibizionismo, anche se ritengo che chi è cuckoid goda nell'esibire quanto gli accade, nel rendere pubblica la sua "umiliazione" (la chiamo così per renderla intellegibile).
E ancora diverso è l'atteggiamento di chi invece chiama un terzo/terza all'interno di una coppia per giocare tutti insieme. QUi si toccano altre corde. Possono sembrare risibili, ma non si può negare che non siano -  per quanto poco - diffuse.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Marzo 2017)

Io ipotizzo anche altro. Il nostro corpo non ha Poi tante modalità per esprimere le emozioni. Abbiamo battito accelerato, sudorazione, caldo e freddo, stretta allo stomaco, brividi ecc per situazioni diversi.
In mancanza di una educazione alle emozioni, penso che si possano mescolare le emozioni e ricercare le sensazioni confondendole.
La paura assomiglia all'innamoramento. La mortificazione per una colpa commessa ha segni fisici simili all' eccitazione.


----------



## danny (15 Marzo 2017)

Woland ha detto:


> Un pò di tempo fa leggevo l'articolo di un terapeuta o sessuologo, non ricordo bene, il quale sosteneva che le cause alla base del cuckoldismo possono essere davvero molteplici, per esempio il masochismo appunto, cioè il godere da situazioni umilianti oppure l'erotizzazione della paura che la partner tradisca. Quindi in pratica l’uomo scenderebbe a patti con la minaccia dell’infedeltà tramutando la paura in eccitazione sessuale. Ma non escludeva però una certa tendenza all'omosessualità più o meno latente come diceva Franco.


Credo che una componente omosessuale appartenga a tutti, uomini e donne.
Che la si reprima è palese, soprattutto per il sesso maschile.
Le donne sono più portate a tollerare la propria componente omosessuale e non è raro che abbiano esperienze di questo tipo.
Il cuckoid ha una sessualità irrisolta. Probabilmente soffre di una scarsa stima della propria virilità e del timore di non saper soddisfare il partner. Per questo affida ad altri uomini quello che sarebbe il suo compito, e l'eccitazione che ne deriva è la stessa che avrebbe se fosse consapevole della propria potenza.
Non è omosessuale in quanto non desidera altri uomini, infatti si accompagna sempre e solo a donne.
Non esiste il cuckoid femmina proprio perché la questione riguarda solo una virilità sottostimata.
Il cuckoid talvolta ha problemi di erezione, ma non è necessario che capiti.
A volte ha una stima negativa delle dimensioni del pene. Ma anche questo non è obbligatorio.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Marzo 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Credo che una componente omosessuale appartenga a tutti, uomini e donne.
> Che la si reprima è palese, soprattutto per il sesso maschile.
> Le donne sono più portate a tollerare la propria componente omosessuale e non è raro che abbiano esperienze di questo tipo.
> Il cuckoid ha una sessualità irrisolta. Probabilmente soffre di una scarsa stima della propria virilità e del timore di non saper soddisfare il partner. Per questo affida ad altri uomini quello che sarebbe il suo compito, e l'eccitazione che ne deriva è la stessa che avrebbe se fosse consapevole della propria potenza.
> ...


In sintesi i maschi sono dei...pirla:mexican:


----------



## danny (15 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In sintesi i maschi sono dei...pirla:mexican:


Sono il prodotto del "pirla", ovvero del loro organo sessuale e della stima che se ne ha.
Purtroppo va riconosciuto che diversamente dalle donne che hanno saputo trovare un'identità forte sessualmente, gli uomini non ce l'hanno fatta, in molti casi.
La diffusione di determinate parafilie è dovuta anche al senso di inadeguatezza del maschio di fronte al sesso femminile.
Del resto, quale media oggi avrebbe interesse a trattare i problemi della virilità?
Già oggi questa parola ha un suono arcaico, superato...
Come se non fosse più necessario parlare di equilibrio dei sessi. 
Non parità: equilibrio.


----------



## spleen (15 Marzo 2017)

State facendo il giro troppo largo forse.
La spiegazione mi sembra di averla letta da qualche parte su una rivista scientifica, tempo fa. Agli albori del genere umano una femmina si accoppiava con più maschi, l' ultimo che ci andava (sembra impossibile ma è così) aveva più possibilità di ingravidarla.
La selezione naturale ha fatto il resto.
Non sto affermando che non ci siano altre componenti di altra natura, sto dicendo che un certo grado di eccitazione puo essere naturale.
Diventa forse eccessivo quando si passa dalla fantasia alle vie di fatto.

A volte dimentichiamo che il nostro comportamento è sociologico culturale ma la base, quello che sta sul fondo, è instinto animale.


----------



## danny (15 Marzo 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> State facendo il giro troppo largo forse.
> La spiegazione mi sembra di averla letta da qualche parte su una rivista scientifica, tempo fa. Agli albori del genere umano una femmina si accoppiava con più maschi, l' ultimo che ci andava (sembra impossibile ma è così) aveva più possibilità di ingravidarla.
> La selezione naturale ha fatto il resto.
> Non sto affermando che non ci siano altre componenti di altra natura, sto dicendo che *un certo grado* di eccitazione puo essere naturale.
> ...


Tu ti ecciteresti?


----------



## Woland (15 Marzo 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Credo che una componente omosessuale appartenga a tutti, uomini e donne.
> Che la si reprima è palese, soprattutto per il sesso maschile.
> Le donne sono più portate a tollerare la propria componente omosessuale e non è raro che abbiano esperienze di questo tipo.
> Il cuckoid ha una sessualità irrisolta. Probabilmente soffre di una scarsa stima della propria virilità e del timore di non saper soddisfare il partner. Per questo affida ad altri uomini quello che sarebbe il suo compito, e l'eccitazione che ne deriva è la stessa che avrebbe se fosse consapevole della propria potenza.
> ...


Interessante come al solito ciò che hai scritto. Sono d'accordo praticamente su tutto tranne il grassetto che non mi convince del tutto; non so parlo da profano come tutti noi del resto, bisognerebbe sentire il parere di un esperto in proposito. Sarebbe errato affermare che dentro a quel mondo ci sono diverse tipologie e per cui non facilmente schematizzabile?


----------



## insane (15 Marzo 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> State facendo il giro troppo largo forse.
> La spiegazione mi sembra di averla letta da qualche parte su una rivista scientifica, tempo fa. Agli albori del genere umano una femmina si accoppiava con più maschi, l' ultimo che ci andava (sembra impossibile ma è così) aveva più possibilità di ingravidarla.


Aggiungo, per completezza, questo articolo: https://motherboard.vice.com/it/article/come-la-poligamia-ha-cambiato-la-forma-del-pene


----------



## Skorpio (15 Marzo 2017)

*...*

Non so..

I motivi possono esser probabilmente tanti.
Io lo vedo un modo x governare la paura ... Restando "dentro" (siccome non sono a farlo di nascosto a me, io non sono escluso, tanto la vita è cosi..)

Un cattivo rapporto con la paura di restare esclusi, potrei sintetizzare


----------



## danny (15 Marzo 2017)

Woland ha detto:


> Interessante come al solito ciò che hai scritto. Sono d'accordo praticamente su tutto tranne il grassetto che non mi convince del tutto; non so parlo da profano come tutti noi del resto, bisognerebbe sentire il parere di un esperto in proposito. Sarebbe errato affermare che dentro a quel mondo ci sono diverse tipologie e per cui non facilmente schematizzabile?


Io ho forse capito l'accostamento che se ne vuole fare.
Si pensa che si veda la propria donna come alter ego per poter simulare il sesso con altri uomini, senza la necessaria assunzione di consapevolezza. 
Ma come si potrebbe spiegare che qui, in questa storia, il corpo dell'altro maschio non c'è, non si vede, l'atto è solo raccontato?
Non so, non ho mai conosciuto omosessuali con un sistema di valori così alterato.
Trovo che sia molto diverso il portarsi il terzo/la terza nel letto, vedere il coinvolgimento ma allo stesso tempo partecipare, essere attivi, e non passivi ascoltatori.
L'autore del thread dovrebbe illustrarci lui però le sue sensazioni, ma come al solito è sparito...


----------



## danny (15 Marzo 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non so..
> 
> I motivi possono esser probabilmente tanti.
> Io lo vedo un modo x governare la paura ... Restando "dentro" (siccome non sono a farlo di nascosto a me, io non sono escluso, tanto la vita è cosi..)
> ...


Sì.
Come quelli che fanno parkour in cima ai grattacieli.


----------



## Skorpio (15 Marzo 2017)

*...*



danny ha detto:


> Sì.
> Come quelli che fanno parkour in cima ai grattacieli.


E anche una marcata considerazione della compagna (tanto uno come me non gli basta x nulla, nemmeno un minuto a settimana, già lo so che pensa a altri, tanto vale anticiparmi e trovar la maniera di goderne)


----------



## spleen (15 Marzo 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Tu ti ecciteresti?


E' lei che mi eccita (e a volte non solo lei). 

Non ci ho mai pensato seriamente, dai racconti ed ammissioni di amici penso però che sia possibile e per quanto ne capisco io (poco) è una tendenza tutt'altro che rara, che coinvolge anche persone socialmente e umanamente affermate (e non come leggevo prima dei pirla sfigati, per capirsi) 
Il giudizio su quello che è veramente sano e quello che no in fatto di sessualità secondo me è controverso, i desideri non sono controllabili razionalmente.
Sfido chiunque a non ammettere di aver a volte avuto "pensieri strani".


----------



## danny (15 Marzo 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> E' lei che mi eccita (e a volte non solo lei).
> 
> Non ci ho mai pensato seriamente, dai racconti ed ammissioni di amici penso però che sia possibile e per quanto ne capisco io (poco) è una tendenza tutt'altro che rara, che coinvolge anche persone socialmente e umanamente affermate (e non come leggevo prima dei pirla sfigati, per capirsi)
> Il giudizio su quello che è veramente sano e quello che no in fatto di sessualità secondo me è controverso, i desideri non sono controllabili razionalmente.
> Sfido chiunque a non ammettere di aver a volte avuto "pensieri strani".


Pensieri direi di sì.
L'idea di fare una cosa a 3 mi ha sempre eccitato, così come la visione di mia moglie coinvolta nella situazione.
Poi non se ne è mai fatto nulla, per cui non saprei dire cosa avrei provato al momento.
Ma so che nel tradimento l'esclusione e l'umiliazione invece mi hanno abbattuto.
Qui invece l'esclusione sembra fonte di eccitamento. E' questo che mi sorprende.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Marzo 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> State facendo il giro troppo largo forse.
> La spiegazione mi sembra di averla letta da qualche parte su una rivista scientifica, tempo fa. Agli albori del genere umano una femmina si accoppiava con più maschi, l' ultimo che ci andava (sembra impossibile ma è così) aveva più possibilità di ingravidarla.
> La selezione naturale ha fatto il resto.
> Non sto affermando che non ci siano altre componenti di altra natura, sto dicendo che un certo grado di eccitazione puo essere naturale.
> ...


Però non confondiamo lo stupro di gruppo in cui spesso la femmina è un mezzo per stabilire o rafforzare una gerarchia con un comportamento che ha uno significato positivo riproduttivo. 

Credo che non ci sia solo masochismo mentale nel partecipare in presenza o in differita al rapporto della propria compagna con altri, ma anzi un senso di potere.
Comunque non credo che sia così semplice comprendere la perversione da parte di chi non la ha.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Marzo 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Aggiungo, per completezza, questo articolo: https://motherboard.vice.com/it/article/come-la-poligamia-ha-cambiato-la-forma-del-pene


E in base a quali ritrovamenti è stato deciso il cambiamento di forma del pene?


----------



## danny (15 Marzo 2017)

Io poi mi pongo un'altra domanda: ma le perversioni nascono all'interno di una coppia o sono innate nell'individuo?
Mi spiego.
Una mia precedente fidanzata, tantissimi  anni fa, andava anche lei su spiagge naturiste e non aveva grandi pudori.
Ma non ho mai trovato la cosa particolarmente interessante dal punto di vista sessuale.
Con mia moglie invece la cosa ha assunto un aspetto diverso.
Io trovo mia moglie molto interessante nel suo modo di stare nuda. Mi eccita profondamente il vederla in determinate situazioni. Ma è solo lei a provocarmi: altre donne no. 
C'è quindi una componente esibizionistica che però parte solo nel vedere "lei".
Senza di lei, non esiste.


----------



## insane (15 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E in base a quali ritrovamenti è stato deciso il cambiamento di forma del pene?


Bisognerebbe leggere tutto il libro per avere un'idea piu' completa, io non ho voglia  Ho l'ebook ma dubito possa postare il link per il download. Ho postato l'articolo solo come curiosita' in seguito a quanto aveva detto spleen


----------



## Skorpio (15 Marzo 2017)

*...*



spleen ha detto:


> E' lei che mi eccita (e a volte non solo lei).
> 
> Non ci ho mai pensato seriamente, dai racconti ed ammissioni di amici penso però che sia possibile e per quanto ne capisco io (poco) è una tendenza tutt'altro che rara, che coinvolge anche persone socialmente e umanamente affermate (e non come leggevo prima dei pirla sfigati, per capirsi)
> Il giudizio su quello che è veramente sano e quello che no in fatto di sessualità secondo me è controverso, i desideri non sono controllabili razionalmente.
> Sfido chiunque a non ammettere di aver a volte avuto "pensieri strani".


Io sinceramente no, su/con mia moglie mai.

Un mio amico si eccitava a vedere che altri la guardavano (sua moglie), non so.. Al ristorante, o in luoghi pubblici

Io no, mai... Quando avviene mi infastidisco


----------



## francoff (15 Marzo 2017)

Woland ha detto:


> Interessante come al solito ciò che hai scritto. Sono d'accordo praticamente su tutto tranne il grassetto che non mi convince del tutto; non so parlo da profano come tutti noi del resto, bisognerebbe sentire il parere di un esperto in proposito. Sarebbe errato affermare che dentro a quel mondo ci sono diverse tipologie e per cui non facilmente schematizzabile?



neppure io sono così d accordo che non ci sia omosessualità latente....lui "gode"  immedesimandosi in lei.....Comunque chiedevo nell' altro intervento di cosa pensa una donna nel vedere il suo uomo non eccitato da lei ma da un' altro che la possiede


----------



## Skorpio (15 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> neppure io sono così d accordo che non ci sia omosessualità latente....lui "gode"  immedesimandosi in lei.....Comunque chiedevo nell' altro intervento di cosa pensa una donna nel vedere il suo uomo non eccitato da lei ma da un' altro che la possiede


Non so.. Nei panni della donna penserei che è contento perché vede che non garba solo a lui, e quindi ha scelto bene

Diversamente magari penserebbe: "oh, vuoi vedere che io son l 'unico coglione a cui piace questa??"

Mi sentirei molto oggetto nei panni di una donna il cui marito la sa "godere" in questa maniera


----------



## PresidentLBJ (15 Marzo 2017)

roberto.rocca2012 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> scrivo questo post in questo momento proprio perchè voglio esternare l'emozione che sto vivendo adesso, cioè che proprio mentre vi scrivo mia moglie sta andando a casa di un suo amico single.
> Ogni tanto si incontrano a casa sua per scopare e questa è una di quelle volte. Ora mancano pochi minuti alle 19.00 e rientrerà verso le 21.00.
> Sono come al solito eccitatissimo!
> ...


Benvenuto in queste lande, collega. Hai in programma una radiocornaca?


----------



## danny (15 Marzo 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non so.. Nei panni della donna penserei che è contento perché vede che non garba solo a lui, e quindi ha scelto bene
> 
> Diversamente magari penserebbe: "oh, vuoi vedere che io son l 'unico coglione a cui piace questa??"
> 
> Mi sentirei molto oggetto nei panni di una donna il cui marito la sa "godere" in questa maniera


E se fosse anche la donna a determinare questo equilibrio nella coppia?
Io conosco una coppia che si cimenta anche in queste situazioni.
Lei è... come dire... perversa. Ma non in senso negativo, credimi.
E' molto attraente...
E lui non sembra affatto soltanto subire. E' maschio in tutti i sensi, e gli piacciono solo le donne.
E sono assolutamente consapevoli della loro sessualità, non vi sono latenze o segreti.


----------



## Woland (15 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> neppure io sono così d accordo che non ci sia omosessualità latente....lui "gode"  immedesimandosi in lei.....Comunque chiedevo nell' altro intervento di cosa pensa una donna nel vedere il suo uomo non eccitato da lei ma da un' altro che la possiede


Credo che sia la donna in un rapporto cuck il dominus e l'uomo l'anello debole...


----------



## Skorpio (15 Marzo 2017)

*...*



danny ha detto:


> E se fosse anche la donna a determinare questo equilibrio nella coppia?
> Io conosco una coppia che si cimenta anche in queste situazioni.
> Lei è... come dire... perversa. Ma non in senso negativo, credimi.
> E' molto attraente...
> ...


Beh.. Se fosse anche la donna.. Non sarebbe semplicemente una donna adatta a me come compagna.. 

Non è questione di segreti x me , ma di approcci.

Una donna che ha un "perverso bisogno" di misurare con altri maschi la sua attraenza, non va bene x me.

Non va bene perché non concedo ad altri maschi il gravoso compito di determinare il mio equilibrio di coppia

Perché se altri maschi un bel giorno vanno nel culo a mia moglie con sguardi apprezzamenti e avances, e non glieli fanno piu, mia moglie va nella merda.
E io con lei. E noi come coppia.

NB ho parlato di perverso bisogno, non di equilibrata vanità


----------



## twinpeaks (15 Marzo 2017)

Woland ha detto:


> Eccone un altro ma cos'è un'epidemia? :rotfl:



E' un'epidemia, purtroppo. Ce ne sono altre della stessa natura che infuriano, non ci sono vaccini (e non si cercano neanche).


----------



## twinpeaks (15 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> ma una donna, domando senza polemica o pregiudizi, come "vede" un uomo, il suo uomo, che si eccita non di lei ma di un altro uomo che la fa sua? è la cosa che mi son chiesto dopo aver letto il 3D. Può esserci una omosessualità non manifestata in lui?


Fuochino, anzi fuoco.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> neppure io sono così d accordo che non ci sia omosessualità latente....lui "gode"  immedesimandosi in lei.....Comunque chiedevo nell' altro intervento di cosa pensa una donna nel vedere il suo uomo non eccitato da lei ma da un' altro che la possiede


.
Non ho esperienza ma penso che penserei che è eccitato da me non da lui
Eccitato all'idea che io sia lì per eccitare lui. 
Io un gioco suo e allo stesso tempo l'altro un gioco nostro.


----------



## twinpeaks (15 Marzo 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Il cuckoid ci turba perché ciò che noi troviamo doloroso per lui è fonte di piacere.
> Probabilmente vi è una differente crescita sessuale della persona che fa conseguire un rapporto col sesso profondamente diverso rispetto a quello normale. Godere di qualcosa che per altri è umiliante non è comprensibile in generale.
> Accostarlo all'omosessualità è errato: *gli omosessuali hanno un rapporto con il sesso identico agli eterosessuali*.
> E allo stessa maniera con il tradimento o le relazioni extra.
> ...



Non è così. L'omosessuale vero e proprio, cioè quello che desidera solo persone del suo sesso anche se in certi casi può essere in grado, senza eccessiva ripugnanza e anceh con un certo piacere, di avere un rapporto sessuale con persona di sesso opposto, NON desidera gli altri omosessuali: desidera le persone "normali", cioè, se è maschio, desidera gli uomini che desiderano le donne. Ha rapporti principalmente con omosessuali come lui per necessità e ripiego, ma in lui il desiderio è invertito (desidera come desidera una donna).
Questa tragedia esistenziale non somiglia per niente alle tragedie esistenziali degli eterosessuali, perchè nel suo caso, lo scacco del desiderio è la sua premessa metodologica.


----------



## perplesso (15 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Dici ? Io non ne sarei sicuro almeno in modo latente


un gay desidera fare sesso con un uomo, non si diverte a vedere un rapporto etero, quale quello tra la moglie del nuovo arrivato e l'amico singolo in questione.

in linea di massima è una forma di masochismo espressa in modo non fisico.   poi certo, se si vuole portare il gioco al limite, può capitare di tutto.


----------



## spleen (15 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però non confondiamo lo stupro di gruppo in cui spesso la femmina è un mezzo per stabilire o rafforzare una gerarchia con un comportamento che ha uno significato positivo riproduttivo.
> 
> Credo che non ci sia solo masochismo mentale nel partecipare in presenza o in differita al rapporto della propria compagna con altri, ma anzi un senso di potere.
> Comunque non credo che sia così semplice comprendere la perversione da parte di chi non la ha.





Brunetta ha detto:


> E in base a quali ritrovamenti è stato deciso il cambiamento di forma del pene?


L'articolo non parlava di stupro di gruppo, era secondo loro un comportamento consolidato, quello di avere rapporti con più maschi.
Il nostro parente animale più vicino, i bonobo, usano la sessualità come metodo di coesione del gruppo, è lecito ipotizzare che possano averlo fatto anche i nostri antenati.
 I ritrovamenti archeologici non sono l'unica fonte di prove e di conoscenza in campo paleontologico, semplificare a livello di ritrovamenti non aiuta a capire, oggi come oggi la paleontologia è uno studio multidisciplinare.

Le conoscenze scientifiche non hanno niente di etico o meno, la loro corretta interpretazione puo solo aiutarci a capire da dove veniamo e come ci comportiamo, se riduciamo la faccenda ad un fatto morale, pensando sia appannaggio di pochi pervertiti, evidentemente ci siamo preclusi la possibilità di capire e di spiegare un fenomeno che è tutto fuorchè assimilabile a una devianza.
Questo da quel poco che ho capito io.


----------



## francoff (15 Marzo 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Fuochino, anzi fuoco.


  cioè?


----------



## spleen (15 Marzo 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Non è così. L'omosessuale vero e proprio, cioè quello che desidera solo persone del suo sesso anche se in certi casi può essere in grado, senza eccessiva ripugnanza e anceh con un certo piacere, di avere un rapporto sessuale con persona di sesso opposto, NON desidera gli altri omosessuali: desidera le persone "normali", cioè, se è maschio, desidera gli uomini che desiderano le donne. Ha rapporti principalmente con omosessuali come lui per necessità e ripiego, ma in lui il desiderio è invertito (desidera come desidera una donna).
> Questa tragedia esistenziale non somiglia per niente alle tragedie esistenziali degli eterosessuali, perchè nel suo caso, lo scacco del desiderio è la sua premessa metodologica.


Secondo la descrizione di wikipedia l'omossessualità sembra non centrare niente. 
https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Triolagnia
Non che wikip. sia vangelo, ma ho come l' impressione che la tua formazione professionale abbia un peso in quello che hai affermato.
O magari mi sbaglio anche.


----------



## danny (15 Marzo 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Non è così. L'omosessuale vero e proprio, cioè quello che desidera solo persone del suo sesso anche se in certi casi può essere in grado, senza eccessiva ripugnanza e anceh con un certo piacere, di avere un rapporto sessuale con persona di sesso opposto, NON desidera gli altri omosessuali: desidera le persone "normali", cioè, se è maschio, desidera gli uomini che desiderano le donne. Ha rapporti principalmente con omosessuali come lui per necessità e ripiego, ma in lui il desiderio è invertito (desidera come desidera una donna).
> Questa tragedia esistenziale non somiglia per niente alle tragedie esistenziali degli eterosessuali, perchè nel suo caso, lo scacco del desiderio è la sua premessa metodologica.


Intendevo dire che le coppie omosessuali stabili (ne conosco due di lunga data) funzionano non molto diversamente da quelle etero: valori come la fedeltà sono presenti allo stesso modo e con simile frequenza.
Per il resto sono d'accordo: ho avuto amici omosessuali da giovane, uomini e donne e confermo i comportamenti che citi.


----------



## Divì (15 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Neanch'io.
> Ma gli uomini "etero" preferiscono essere perversi piuttosto che omosessuali :carneval:


----------



## danny (15 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Neanch'io.
> Ma gli uomini "etero" preferiscono essere perversi piuttosto che omosessuali :carneval:


Ti dirò: le avance omosessuali nella mia vita le ho ricevute, e avendo dormito con un mio amico gay nella stessa stanza in diverse occasioni un po' mi sono testato...
Se non fosse che non ho mai provato alcuna attrazione per il corpo maschile probabilmente avrei sperimentato.
A me della fisicità maschile fregava zero. La domanda se la trovavo attraente me la sono posta parecchie volte, ma sempre è stato un no.
Ma in tutta la vita sono sempre stato attratto da donne. Non tutte, come è ovvio, solo quelle che stimolano la mia libido e sono in grado di affascinarmi. 
Il resto mi tedia.
Ma frequentando ambienti nudisti sono venuto a contatto anche con esibizionisti, scambisti, cuckoid, gay, bisex etc che ci sono sempre ai margini delle principali spiagge naturiste e sono alla ricerca di situazioni e persone.
Nella coppia dei miei amici lei è bisex: una volta si è accoppiata con una amica.
Ma spesso in passato si accoppiava con single in cerca, davanti al marito.
In altre situazioni facevano scambi: a noi è arrivato un certo interesse, ma abbiamo declinato.
Per quanto lei mi piacesse fisicamente non anelavo certo a che mia moglie andasse con un altro.
Per quanto poi uno abbia fantasie - e nelle mie posso trovare eccitante pensare mia moglie fare sesso con un altro - la realtà come ho sperimentato è ben diversa. E queste fantasie, restano tali.
La parafilia non è sostitutiva dell'omosessualità: da quello che ho avuto modo di osservare, posso dedurre che è conseguenza di un particolare equilibrio di coppia, in cui due soggetti compatibili identificano e portano alla luce una modalità di eccitazione che soddisfa entrambi.


----------



## MariLea (15 Marzo 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Ti dirò: le avance omosessuali nella mia vita le ho ricevute, e avendo dormito con un mio amico gay nella stessa stanza in diverse occasioni un po' mi sono testato...
> Se non fosse che non ho mai provato alcuna attrazione per il corpo maschile probabilmente avrei sperimentato.
> A me della fisicità maschile fregava zero. La domanda se la trovavo attraente me la sono posta parecchie volte, ma sempre è stato un no.
> Ma in tutta la vita sono sempre stato attratto da donne. Non tutte, come è ovvio, solo quelle che stimolano la mia libido e sono in grado di affascinarmi.
> ...


Quotone :up:

Per alcuni vorrei aggiungere che mi sembra vera apertura e di conseguenza rispetto 
il non mettersi su di un piedistallo a giudicare quello che è eccitante per gli altri
per il solo fatto che non lo è per noi...
tra adulti consenzienti si può vivere la sessualità come pare e piace.


----------



## MariLea (15 Marzo 2017)

roberto.rocca2012 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> ......................................................................


 Giù nella sezione "Happy Hour" 
c'è il thread "La confessione" che ti può interessare:

http://www.tradimento.net/64-happy-hour/24667-la-confessione*[SUB][SUP]
[/SUP][/SUB]*


----------



## Skorpio (15 Marzo 2017)

*...*



Mari Lea ha detto:


> Quotone :up:
> 
> Per alcuni vorrei aggiungere che mi sembra vera apertura e di conseguenza rispetto
> il non mettersi su di un piedistallo a giudicare quello che è eccitante per gli altri
> ...


Scusi LEI ... dice a me?..  

Io comunque cercavo di darmi spiegazione delle LEVE della eccitazione, fossi io al posto di chi....

Nessun giudizio

Mi piacerebbe anzi leggere dai protagonisti la loro (eventuale) spiegazione della loro eccitazione

Se ce l hanno.. 

Sarebbe interessante


----------



## Foglia (15 Marzo 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Scusi LEI ... dice a me?..  Io comunque cercavo di darmi spiegazione delle LEVE della eccitazione, fossi io al posto di chi....Nessun giudizioMi piacerebbe anzi leggere dai protagonisti la loro (eventuale) spiegazione della loro eccitazioneSe ce l hanno.. Sarebbe interessante


Scusi lei.... Lei non può capire. Lei è freddo, l'ho sperimentato di persona. Io avrei voluto corromperla, ma lei niente, i miei occhi blu non hanno fatto ne' caldo ne' freddo. Scherzi a parte, nemmeno io riesco a capire cosa ci sia di eccitante nell'immaginare il proprio uomo o la propria donna insieme a un altro. Però c'è chi lo trova eccitante. Non credo tuttavia che si possa "spiegare".Ciao skorpio


----------



## Skorpio (15 Marzo 2017)

*...*



Cielo ha detto:


> Scusi lei.... Lei non può capire. Lei è freddo, l'ho sperimentato di persona. Io avrei voluto corromperla, ma lei niente, i miei occhi blu non hanno fatto ne' caldo ne' freddo. Scherzi a parte, nemmeno io riesco a capire cosa ci sia di eccitante nell'immaginare il proprio uomo o la propria donna insieme a un altro. Però c'è chi lo trova eccitante. Non credo tuttavia che si possa "spiegare".Ciao skorpio


Oh Cielo!... 
Foglia!!


----------



## Nocciola (15 Marzo 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> *Scusi lei.... Lei non può capire. Lei è freddo, l'ho sperimentato di persona. Io avrei voluto corromperla, ma lei niente, i miei occhi blu non hanno fatto ne' caldo ne' freddo. *Scherzi a parte, nemmeno io riesco a capire cosa ci sia di eccitante nell'immaginare il proprio uomo o la propria donna insieme a un altro. Però c'è chi lo trova eccitante. Non credo tuttavia che si possa "spiegare".Ciao skorpio


.
Benvenuta nel club
 [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] ne stai uscendo malissimo.....sappilo:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Foglia (15 Marzo 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Oh Cielo!...
> Foglia!!




Oh cielo foglia e' bellissimo


----------



## Foglia (15 Marzo 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Benvenuta nel club
> [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] ne stai uscendo malissimo.....sappilo:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Guarda si. Non commento 

Io ero li che gli sarei saltata addosso. Ma lui no. Un aplomb all'inglese che non lasciava spazio a nessuna iniziativa.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Marzo 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Guarda si. Non commento
> 
> Io ero li che gli sarei saltata addosso. Ma lui no. Un aplomb all'inglese che non lasciava spazio a nessuna iniziativa.


.
Va bè la mia esperienza già raccontata...non amo infierire


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Marzo 2017)

[MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] ti vedo messo maluccio :rofl:


----------



## Foglia (15 Marzo 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Va bè la mia esperienza già raccontata...non amo infierire


Infierisci infierisci che non la so


----------



## Skorpio (15 Marzo 2017)

*...*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] ti vedo messo maluccio :rofl:


Dici eh..?.. 

Eh.. Mi sa anche a me.
Sopportiamo

Sono un ottimo incassatore


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Marzo 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Dici eh..?..
> 
> Eh.. Mi sa anche a me.
> Sopportiamo
> ...


Si ho notato


----------



## Lostris (15 Marzo 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Fatti fare un filmino almeno della serata.


Meglio lasciare spazio all'immaginazione...


----------



## Lostris (15 Marzo 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non so.. Nei panni della donna penserei che è contento perché vede che non garba solo a lui, e quindi ha scelto bene
> 
> Diversamente magari penserebbe: "oh, vuoi vedere che io son l 'unico coglione a cui piace questa??"
> 
> Mi sentirei molto oggetto nei panni di una donna il cui marito la sa "godere" in questa maniera


Onestamente non comprendo appieno questo piacere nell'avere gusti condivisi. 

Per non parlare poi del condividere il piatto..


----------



## Skorpio (15 Marzo 2017)

*...*



Lostris ha detto:


> Onestamente non comprendo appieno questo piacere nell'avere gusti condivisi.
> 
> Per non parlare poi del condividere il piatto..


Non lo so.. Però c'è chi davvero è cosi su varie cose, a ben pensarci

Questi mio amico quando si mise con la nuova donna mi massacrava i coglioni a dirmi quanto era sexy e quanto era qui e quanto era là... 

Io annuivo poco convintamente (io di sexy in quella donna, peraltro bravissima ragazza, non ci trovavo nulla di nulla) x non mortificarlo..

Ma che voleva da me?.. Se piaceva a lui non bastava? Mica ci andavo a viver assieme io... 

Sento odore di un meccanismo simile, in questo desiderio eccessivo di veder sbavare gli altri x il/la propria compagno/a fino al punto di vedergliela tra le braccia ...

Mi sbagliero'.....


----------



## twinpeaks (15 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> cioè?


Cioè sì, l'omosessualità c'entra eccome.


----------



## twinpeaks (15 Marzo 2017)

danny ha detto:


> *Intendevo dire che le coppie omosessuali stabili (ne conosco due di lunga data) funzionano non molto diversamente da quelle etero*: valori come la fedeltà sono presenti allo stesso modo e con simile frequenza.
> Per il resto sono d'accordo: ho avuto amici omosessuali da giovane, uomini e donne e confermo i comportamenti che citi.


Vero, figli a parte.


----------



## twinpeaks (15 Marzo 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Secondo la descrizione di wikipedia l'omossessualità sembra non centrare niente.
> https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Triolagnia
> Non che wikip. sia vangelo, ma ho come l' impressione che la tua formazione professionale abbia un peso in quello che hai affermato.
> O magari mi sbaglio anche.


Nel masochismo maschile, anche nei confronti della donna e senza la partecipazione di un altro uomo, di omosessualità ce n'è tanta, come c'è sempre tanta sottomissione/dominazione nella omosessualità maschile. Diceva Oscar Wilde che "everything is about sex, but sex. Sex is about power." E' così. Poi ci sono altre cose, ma il fondo è vero. 
L'impressione è fondata.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (15 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> ma una donna, domando senza polemica o pregiudizi, come "vede" un uomo, il suo uomo, che si eccita non di lei ma di un altro uomo che la fa sua? è la cosa che mi son chiesto dopo aver letto il 3D. Può esserci una omosessualità non manifestata in lui?





Blaise53 ha detto:


> Io direi impotenza!





francoff ha detto:


> Dici ? Io non ne sarei sicuro almeno in modo latente





Brunetta ha detto:


> Neanch'io.
> Ma gli uomini "etero" preferiscono essere perversi piuttosto che omosessuali :carneval:





danny ha detto:


> Credo che una componente omosessuale appartenga a tutti, uomini e donne.
> Che la si reprima è palese, soprattutto per il sesso maschile.
> Le donne sono più portate a tollerare la propria componente omosessuale e non è raro che abbiano esperienze di questo tipo.
> Il cuckoid ha una sessualità irrisolta. Probabilmente soffre di una scarsa stima della propria virilità e del timore di non saper soddisfare il partner. Per questo affida ad altri uomini quello che sarebbe il suo compito, e l'eccitazione che ne deriva è la stessa che avrebbe se fosse consapevole della propria potenza.
> ...





Woland ha detto:


> Interessante come al solito ciò che hai scritto. Sono d'accordo praticamente su tutto tranne il grassetto che non mi convince del tutto; non so parlo da profano come tutti noi del resto, bisognerebbe sentire il parere di un esperto in proposito. Sarebbe errato affermare che dentro a quel mondo ci sono diverse tipologie e per cui non facilmente schematizzabile?





francoff ha detto:


> neppure io sono così d accordo che non ci sia omosessualità latente....lui "gode"  immedesimandosi in lei.....Comunque chiedevo nell' altro intervento di cosa pensa una donna nel vedere il suo uomo non eccitato da lei ma da un' altro che la possiede


Sono generalizzazioni di basso livello. 

A parte le robe infime che si dicono sui napoletani (che mai vengono smentite dai fatti, almeno per la mia esperienza), in genere le generalizzazioni offrono una lettura dei fatti parziale, sommaria, di livello bar-dello-sport e pertanto inesatta.

Risulta così difficile entrare nell'ottica che ogni persona sia un pianeta a sè e che una fantasia, seppur con tratti comuni molto distintivi, non sia meno degna di altre e non comporti automaticamente delle falle mentali o essere sessualmente irrisolti o sessualmente mendaci con se stessi?

Cioè: se uno arrivasse qui a dire che tutti gli arabi sono delle merde e i barconi andrebbero silurati dai sottomarini avrebbe contro la pletora radical chic terzomondista sdegnata. Se invece uno viene a dire che ha una fantasia sessuale che non prevede nemmeno di guardare la propria donna con un altro uomo, figuriamoci parteciparvi, allora è automaticamente un frocio, impotente, piscia seduto, ecc. 

Mah.


----------



## MariLea (15 Marzo 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Scusi LEI ... dice a me?..
> 
> Io comunque cercavo di darmi spiegazione delle LEVE della eccitazione, fossi io al posto di chi....
> 
> ...


Mi spiace deluderLA, non mi riferivo a LEI 
quotavo [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] in particolar modo su "di un particolare equilibrio di coppia, in cui due soggetti compatibili identificano e portano alla luce una modalità di eccitazione che soddisfa entrambi"
e volevo evitare battute di spirito pesanti o discriminatorie verso chi ha "gusti diversi"...
come si faceva un tempo con gli omosessuali (un esempio a caso per capirci).


----------



## Nocciola (15 Marzo 2017)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Sono generalizzazioni di basso livello.
> 
> A parte le robe infime che si dicono sui napoletani (che mai vengono smentite dai fatti, almeno per la mia esperienza), in genere le generalizzazioni offrono una lettura dei fatti parziale, sommaria, di livello bar-dello-sport e pertanto inesatta.
> 
> ...





Mari Lea ha detto:


> Mi spiace deluderLA, non mi riferivo a LEI
> quotavo [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] in particolar modo su "di un particolare equilibrio di coppia, in cui due soggetti compatibili identificano e portano alla luce una modalità di eccitazione che soddisfa entrambi"
> e volevo evitare battute di spirito pesanti o discriminatorie verso chi ha "gusti diversi"...
> come si faceva un tempo con gli omosessuali (un esempio a caso per capirci).


Quoto


----------



## MariLea (15 Marzo 2017)

Ecco [MENTION=4948]PresidentLBJ[/MENTION]  ha spiegato meglio di me quello che volevo dire.


----------



## spleen (15 Marzo 2017)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Sono generalizzazioni di basso livello.
> 
> A parte le robe infime che si dicono sui napoletani (che mai vengono smentite dai fatti, almeno per la mia esperienza), in genere le generalizzazioni offrono una lettura dei fatti parziale, sommaria, di livello bar-dello-sport e pertanto inesatta.
> 
> ...


Ma infatti..... sono poco convinto delle spiegazioni di tipo psicologico per questa cosa, e secondo me l' omossessualità ad esempio non centra proprio.
Avevo proposto una spiegazione di tipo scientifico evolutivo, che secondo me è sensata e non categorizza .....

Mi rendo conto comunque che è un argomento sensibile.


----------



## Blaise53 (15 Marzo 2017)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Sono generalizzazioni di basso livello.
> 
> A parte le robe infime che si dicono sui napoletani (che mai vengono smentite dai fatti, almeno per la mia esperienza), in genere le generalizzazioni offrono una lettura dei fatti parziale, sommaria, di livello bar-dello-sport e pertanto inesatta.
> 
> ...


Si na' chiavica!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ipazia (15 Marzo 2017)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Sono generalizzazioni di basso livello.
> 
> A parte le robe infime che si dicono sui napoletani (che mai vengono smentite dai fatti, almeno per la mia esperienza), in genere le generalizzazioni offrono una lettura dei fatti parziale, sommaria, di livello bar-dello-sport e pertanto inesatta.
> 
> ...


Quoto.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (15 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Si na' chiavica!!!!!!!!!!


Può essere, ma di Varese. Chi di generalizzazione ferisce, di generalizzazione perisce. :dito:


----------



## ipazia (15 Marzo 2017)

roberto.rocca2012 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> scrivo questo post in questo momento proprio perchè voglio esternare l'emozione che sto vivendo adesso, cioè che proprio mentre vi scrivo mia moglie sta andando a casa di un suo amico single.
> Ogni tanto si incontrano a casa sua per scopare e questa è una di quelle volte. Ora mancano pochi minuti alle 19.00 e rientrerà verso le 21.00.
> Sono come al solito eccitatissimo!
> ...


Ciao a te, e benvenuto 

Bella cosa saper esternare emozioni, da qualunque parte arrivino. 

Se posso chiedere, da quanto tempo siete sposati? 

E, se ancora posso, come gestite questa vostra modalità?

E' un segreto fra voi? O l'amico single sa che tu sai? 

Nel mio immaginario ci sono certi segreti, che fortificano il legame, alcuni li coltiviamo pure io e il mio attuale compagno, e devo dire che ho scoperto che certi segreti, decisi, condivisi, racchiusi e curati nell'intimità della coppia sono carezze sottili che sfiorano la pelle e diventano parte di alcuni sguardi che si condividono quando si esce insieme nel mondo...

mi incuriosisce sempre chi decide consapevolmente di uscire dal tracciato e provare a fare un di fuoristrada


----------



## Blaise53 (15 Marzo 2017)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Può essere, ma di Varese. Chi di generalizzazione ferisce, di generalizzazione perisce. :dito:


Scusa ho sbagliato SI NA' LOTA, tu e chi la pensa come te.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Marzo 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> L'articolo non parlava di stupro di gruppo, era secondo loro un comportamento consolidato, quello di avere rapporti con più maschi.
> Il nostro parente animale più vicino, i bonobo, usano la sessualità come metodo di *coesione del gruppo*, è lecito ipotizzare che possano averlo fatto anche i nostri antenati.
> I ritrovamenti archeologici non sono l'unica fonte di prove e di conoscenza in campo paleontologico, semplificare a livello di ritrovamenti non aiuta a capire, oggi come oggi la paleontologia è uno studio multidisciplinare.
> 
> ...


Appunto stabilisce rapporti di potere tra maschi. Le femmine sono oggetti.


----------



## spleen (15 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Appunto stabilisce rapporti di potere tra maschi. Le femmine sono oggetti.


No, le femmine hanno il loro ruolo, all' interno del gruppo, della gerarchia, guardati qualche documentario sui bonobo, è illuminante.


----------



## twinpeaks (15 Marzo 2017)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Se invece uno viene a dire che ha *una fantasia sessuale che non prevede nemmeno di guardare la propria donna con un altro uomo, figuriamoci parteciparvi,* allora è automaticamente un frocio, impotente, piscia seduto, ecc.
> 
> Mah.


Nome tecnico è "candaulesimo", da re Candaule che ebbe la stessa idea un tremila anni fa, quindi niente di nuovo sotto il sole (e sotto le lenzuola). Per Candaule non è finita tanto bene, ma non è detto che vada sempre così, per fortuna.


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Marzo 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ciao a te, e benvenuto
> 
> Bella cosa saper esternare emozioni, da qualunque parte arrivino.
> 
> ...


Sei un mito


----------



## ipazia (15 Marzo 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> No, le femmine hanno il loro ruolo, all' interno del gruppo, della gerarchia, guardati qualche documentario sui bonobo, è illuminante.


G. mi ha raccontato delle cose incredibili sui delfini...e mi ha distrutto il mito di flipper :sonar::singleeye:


----------



## Skorpio (15 Marzo 2017)

*...*



Mari Lea ha detto:


> Mi spiace deluderLA, non mi riferivo a LEI
> quotavo [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] in particolar modo su "di un particolare equilibrio di coppia, in cui due soggetti compatibili identificano e portano alla luce una modalità di eccitazione che soddisfa entrambi"
> e volevo evitare battute di spirito pesanti o discriminatorie verso chi ha "gusti diversi"...
> come si faceva un tempo con gli omosessuali (un esempio a caso per capirci).


Ah OK!!  ti ringrazio!!

E tiro un sospiro di sollievo, sto sempre attento a non lanciarmi in giudizi alla : "tu sei un......"
in base a idee, fantasie istinti, etc.. Non solo sulla sessualità, ma su tutto in genere. 

Evito cio' che ritengo inutile, x me e x il prossimo


----------



## ipazia (15 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sei un mito


Eh beh...voglio dire....

se vogliamo essere coerenti, visti i discorsi di quest'ultimo week end sulla sensibilità, specialmente in confessionale, mi sembra che un po' di coerenza ci voglia 

Inoltre sono sincera...etimologicamente parlando, pervertire significa "ribaltare", se la particella per è vista come esprimente durata, e mi piacciono le perversioni, il fuoristrada...penso ci sia da imparare comunque. 
Al netto di ciò che poi si decide per se stessi.


----------



## twinpeaks (15 Marzo 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> No, le femmine hanno il loro ruolo, all' interno del gruppo, della gerarchia, guardati qualche documentario sui bonobo, è illuminante.





ipazia ha detto:


> G. mi ha raccontato delle cose incredibili sui delfini...e mi ha distrutto il mito di flipper :sonar::singleeye:


Li hanno anche drogati con l'LSD, poveretti...che immaginazione povera, però (non i delfini)...


----------



## ipazia (15 Marzo 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Li hanno anche *drogati* con l'LSD, poveretti...che immaginazione povera, però (non i delfini)...


Quindi quelli che usano le droghe? 

pepe, cannella, paprika?  

(scherzo..era una presa in giro nell'ambiente, riguardo all'utilizzo dei termini corretti per definire le sostanze stupefacenti )

Però non ho capito cosa hanno anche i drogati? 


LSD è un allucinogeno, generalmente...di che allucinazioni parli?


----------



## twinpeaks (15 Marzo 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Quindi quelli che usano le droghe?
> 
> pepe, cannella, paprika?
> 
> ...


http://www.ecoblog.it/post/132129/l...lfino-il-documentario-della-bbc-su-studi-nasa


----------



## Lostris (15 Marzo 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ciao a te, e benvenuto
> 
> Bella cosa saper esternare emozioni, da qualunque parte arrivino.
> 
> ...


Bellissimo


----------



## ipazia (15 Marzo 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> http://www.ecoblog.it/post/132129/l...lfino-il-documentario-della-bbc-su-studi-nasa


wow...

non ne avevo mai letto. Anche se il sesso fra umani e animali è piuttosto praticato, da tempi immemori. 
E sarebbe un capitolo a sè, dal mio punto di vista. Per tutta una serie di questioni. In primis la con-sensualità. Ma è OT, in questo 3d. 

continuo però a non capire il collegamento con il piacere che si può ricavare dal piacere della propria compagna di vita...


----------



## ipazia (15 Marzo 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Bellissimo


Lo penso anche io 

Il romanticismo ha molte facce...alcune che neanche si direbbero


----------



## twinpeaks (15 Marzo 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> wow...
> 
> non ne avevo mai letto. Anche se il sesso fra umani e animali è piuttosto praticato, da tempi immemori.
> E sarebbe un capitolo a sè, dal mio punto di vista. Per tutta una serie di questioni. In primis la con-sensualità. Ma è OT, in questo 3d.
> ...


infatti non c'è. mi riferivo al tuo post sulle rivelazioni che G ti ha fatto sui delfini.


----------



## ipazia (15 Marzo 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> infatti non c'è. mi riferivo al tuo post sulle rivelazioni che G ti ha fatto sui delfini.


uh..ok, capito.

Mi aveva colpito la parte di aggressività, anche sessuale in quello che mi ha raccontato. 

Aggressività non intesa come pulsione, ma intesa come agito che si esplica in violenza...è stata una cosa che mi ha molto stupita. 

http://www.corriere.it/animali/12_m...9d-11e1-a69d-1adb0cf51649.shtml?refresh_ce-cp

adoravo flipper ...e invece pure lui era un unicorno, preso solo in alcune parti... :carneval:

EDIT: aggiungo una cosa che ho dato per scontata, ma non lo è. Violenza vista da occhi umani, con quel che implica lo sguardo umano riguardo la violenza.


----------



## spleen (15 Marzo 2017)

Il comportamento dei bonobo è ampiamente documentato anche da osservazioni in natura. Condividiamo lo stesso gruppo di classificazione, oltre che ad una buona parte dei geni, è lecito pensare che nel loro comportamento ci siano delle spiegazioni sulla nostra istintività, sulle nostre pulsioni.

Siccome però si è iniziato davvero da poco di parlare di etologia umana comparativa, sembra che certe cose cadano dalle nuvole e siano perverse, animalesche, antietiche. La natura non conosce l'etica.


----------



## ipazia (15 Marzo 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Il comportamento dei bonobo è ampiamente documentato anche da osservazioni in natura. Condividiamo lo stesso gruppo di classificazione, oltre che ad una buona parte dei geni, è lecito pensare che nel loro comportamento ci siano delle spiegazioni sulla nostra istintività, sulle nostre pulsioni.
> 
> Siccome però si è iniziato davvero da poco di parlare di etologia umana comparativa, sembra che certe cose cadano dalle nuvole e siano perverse, animalesche, antietiche. *La natura non conosce l'etica*.


Concordo. In particolare sul grassetto. 

Siamo noi che o vediamo unicorni rosa dappertutto, o vediamo perversione e questioni animalesche. 

Ma è il nostro sguardo. Che non racchiude e non può racchiudere le leggi che regolano ciò di cui siamo semplicemente parte e appartenenti...

Ci siamo dati regole per regolamentarci fra noi...ma pensare di estenderle al resto, è antropocentrismo spinto, dal mio punto di vista...e anche delle nostre regole profonde, poco sappiamo, in realtà.


----------



## spleen (15 Marzo 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Concordo. In particolare sul grassetto.
> 
> Siamo noi che o vediamo unicorni rosa dappertutto, o vediamo perversione e questioni animalesche.
> 
> ...


Quototi, specialmente il neretto. Questo ovviamente non significa che le nostre regole siano prive di valore.


----------



## ipazia (15 Marzo 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Quototi, specialmente il neretto. Questo ovviamente *non significa che le nostre regole siano prive di valore*.


...hai fatto bene a sottolinearlo, l'avevo dato per scontato 

...tendiamo a dimenticare che sono piuttosto parziali, più che altro, e che non è il Sole a girare intorno alla Terra... 

I bonobo comunque mi piacciono un sacco! 
Sono interessantissimi. 

scherzandoci un po'...

[video=youtube;S30OUoNMthQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S30OUoNMthQ[/video]

:carneval::carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (15 Marzo 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non lo so.. Però c'è chi davvero è cosi su varie cose, a ben pensarci
> 
> Questi mio amico quando si mise con la nuova donna mi massacrava i coglioni a dirmi quanto era sexy e quanto era qui e quanto era là...
> 
> ...


A me sembra che sia diffuso tra gli uomini trovare prova del loro valore anche attraverso stare con una donna ammirata desiderata. Accade anche tra le donne ma più dimostrando di stare con un uomo interessante (per varie ragioni) non solo per loro.
L'avere la prova che questo desiderio esiste può arrivare fino a quello. Come in tutto, io non vedo alterità ma un continuum.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Marzo 2017)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Sono generalizzazioni di basso livello.
> 
> A parte le robe infime che si dicono sui napoletani (che mai vengono smentite dai fatti, almeno per la mia esperienza), in genere le generalizzazioni offrono una lettura dei fatti parziale, sommaria, di livello bar-dello-sport e pertanto inesatta.
> 
> ...


Hai detto tutto tu.
Io penso che anche il taglio dei capelli o la scelta del colore di un maglione sia significativo della interiorità delle persone.
La interiorità/psicologia delle persone non è patologia. Del resto non è patologia avere componenti omosessuali o di altro tipo.
Non dubito che per alcune persone indagare su questi aspetti possa essere destabilizzante o depotenzi le fantasie. Non è obbligatorio farlo.
Del resto c'è chi si perde il gusto della letteratura se scandaglia le regole del testo e della poesia "Capitano oh mio capitano!" o non si gode più un film se guarda l'angolazione di ripresa. Per me non è così.
Per altri sì. 
Non dubito che anche voler scandagliare sia una modalità per tenere sotto controllo la potenza emotiva.
Ognuno ha la sua "perversione".


----------



## Nocciola (15 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai detto tutto tu.
> Io penso che anche il taglio dei capelli o la scelta del colore di un maglione sia significativo della interiorità delle persone.
> La interiorità/psicologia delle persone non è patologia. Del resto non è patologia avere componenti omosessuali o di altro tipo.
> Non dubito che per alcune persone indagare su questi aspetti possa essere destabilizzante o depotenzi le fantasie. Non è obbligatorio farlo.
> ...


Potrebbe non esserci semplicemente nulla da indagare


----------



## Brunetta (15 Marzo 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Potrebbe non esserci semplicemente nulla da indagare


Ma certo che c'è! C'è anche tra i bonobo, figuriamoci tra umani.
Però non è necessario. Poi indagare suggerisce una colpa per cui può non essere il termine più indicato. Io ho la tendenza personale a cercare di capire anche perché mi irrita chi mi sorpassa da destra, non mi basta il fatto che sia proibito. Ognuno fa come lo fa stare meglio.


----------



## Foglia (15 Marzo 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Potrebbe non esserci semplicemente nulla da indagare


Questo lo quoto, e mi ricollego a una cosa detta prima. Secondo me il raggiungimento della eccitazione sessuale ad esempio e' una di quelle cose che non si può scandagliare. Non parlo a livello chimico. Sto parlando del perché uno si eccita con una bella donna a letto e un altro a pensare alla moglie nel letto di un altro. Cioè non credo che tutto sia riconducibile alla nostra sfera psichica. Molto spesso sono gusti, più che trascorsi di vita, quelli che fanno le nostre preferenze. Non credo che ci sia sempre un perché per queste cose.


----------



## Foglia (15 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma certo che c'è! C'è anche tra i bonobo, figuriamoci tra umani.
> Però non è necessario. Poi indagare suggerisce una colpa per cui può non essere il termine più indicato. Io ho la tendenza personale a cercare di capire anche perché mi irrita chi mi sorpassa da destra, non mi basta il fatto che sia proibito. Ognuno fa come lo fa stare meglio.


Buongiorno brunetta, anzi buona sera 

Perché devi ricondurre tutto a un perché? Non pensi che sia limitante, a volte?


----------



## spleen (15 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma certo che c'è! C'è anche tra i bonobo, figuriamoci tra umani.
> Però non è necessario. Poi indagare suggerisce una colpa per cui può non essere il termine più indicato. Io ho la tendenza personale a cercare di capire anche perché mi irrita chi mi sorpassa da destra, non mi basta il fatto che sia proibito. Ognuno fa come lo fa stare meglio.





Cielo ha detto:


> Buongiorno brunetta, anzi buona sera
> 
> Perché devi ricondurre tutto a un perché? Non pensi che sia limitante, a volte?


I problemi non sono le domande, sono l'inadeguatezza delle risposte.


----------



## Lostris (15 Marzo 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Questo lo quoto, e mi ricollego a una cosa detta prima. Secondo me il raggiungimento della eccitazione sessuale ad esempio e' una di quelle cose che non si può scandagliare. Non parlo a livello chimico. Sto parlando del perché uno si eccita con una bella donna a letto e un altro a pensare alla moglie nel letto di un altro. Cioè non credo che tutto sia riconducibile alla nostra sfera psichica. Molto spesso sono gusti, più che trascorsi di vita, quelli che fanno le nostre preferenze. Non credo che ci sia sempre un perché per queste cose.


Io invece credo che ci sia un perché per tutto.

Credo anche peró che non tutti i perché siano interessanti da scoprire, o utili.


----------



## Skorpio (15 Marzo 2017)

*...*

Io sono d'accordo con [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] al 100% in questo frangente

Indagare o spiegare, se si è in grado (o si ha il coraggio) di farlo, a chi non comprende perché non vive quella sensazione.

Se mi arriva un amico a casa dicendomi: Skorpio sono gasato a 1000, mia moglie sta x trombare con un tale!

Io son contento se è gasato, ma se chiedo "perché sei gasato?" .. Non è che mi deve rispondere: oh che palle, che cazzo vuoi pezzo di merda, sei il solito fascista.

Cioè.. Se è in grado di spiegare lo spiega, altrimenti  mi puo' dire: non saprei, e l'idea di ragionarci mi fa salire un puzzo di merda dal naso, possiamo parlare del prossimo avversario della Juve in Champions?

E non ci sono problemi, si cambia discorso.

Ma chiedere è lecito


----------



## ipazia (15 Marzo 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> I problemi non sono le domande, sono l'inadeguatezza delle risposte.


...o non saper trasformare le risposte in altre domande 

...come se si pensasse di poter dare una risposta definitiva


----------



## Foglia (15 Marzo 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io sono d'accordo con [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] al 100% in questo frangente
> 
> Indagare o spiegare, se si è in grado (o si ha il coraggio) di farlo, a chi non comprende perché non vive quella sensazione.
> 
> ...


Chiedere (e chiedersi) e' sempre lecito. E faccio una premessa: il mondo è progredito proprio in forza di chi si è domandato tanti perché arrivando a dare buone risposte.

Ma non credo che questo discorso possa valere per tutto.

Uso il tuo stesso esempio: secondo me la risposta alla domanda che faresti al tuo amico sarebbe un "perché mi eccita". Ne' più ne' meno. E non trovo un perché a questo perché se non semplicemente pensando che siamo tutti diversi. Ed è una risposta che, con le tue premesse, secondo me non ti soddisferebbe.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma certo che c'è! C'è anche tra i bonobo, figuriamoci tra umani.
> Però non è necessario. Poi indagare suggerisce una colpa per cui può non essere il termine più indicato. Io ho la tendenza personale a cercare di capire anche perché mi irrita chi mi sorpassa da destra, non mi basta il fatto che sia proibito. Ognuno fa come lo fa stare meglio.


Ma non è come fa star meglio
Semplicemente resto convinto che alcune cose piacciono le si vivono ecc ecc senza molte menate
A me sta cosa dell'omosessualità per esempio mi lascia cosi. Probabile che qualcuno lo sia altri no di sicuro ma perché dover per forza capire una cosa solo perché a noi non piace
A me interessa che qualunque cosa si viva la nel modo migliore senza tante paranoie.
Trovo che cercare sempre le motivazioni tolga parte del piacere


----------



## Nocciola (15 Marzo 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io sono d'accordo con [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] al 100% in questo frangente
> 
> Indagare o spiegare, se si è in grado (o si ha il coraggio) di farlo, a chi non comprende perché non vive quella sensazione.
> 
> ...


Ma se ti rispondo perché mi piace tu lo prendi per buono perché è la mia motivazione 
Non cerchi di stabilire che invece c'è molto altro sotto perché spesso sotto non c'è nulla di diverso da quello che ti ho detto


----------



## Skorpio (15 Marzo 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Uso il tuo stesso esempio: secondo me la risposta alla domanda che faresti al tuo amico sarebbe un "perché mi eccita". .


Questo è un livello base..

E capisco che c'è chi si ferma li a quel livello su molte cose, ivi comprese scelte gravose e pesanti

Ma non andar oltre è ignorarsi

È vivere bendati


----------



## Skorpio (15 Marzo 2017)

*...*



farfalla ha detto:


> Ma se ti rispondo perché mi piace tu lo prendi per buono perché è la mia motivazione
> Non cerchi di stabilire che invece c'è molto altro sotto perché spesso sotto non c'è nulla di diverso da quello che ti ho detto


Ma se io ti. Chiedo : cosa ti piace? Saresti in grado di spiegare? Se sei in crisi non è un problema, ma.. Non sai COSA ti piace del contesto

Non sai nulla di te

Questo dico


----------



## Nocciola (15 Marzo 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma se io ti. Chiedo : cosa ti piace? Saresti in grado di spiegare? Se sei in crisi non è un problema, ma.. Non sai COSA ti piace del contesto
> 
> Non sai nulla di te
> 
> Questo dico


Io per esempio in questo 3D ho dato la spiegazione per come la vedo e la sento io
Se la prendi (tu genetico) per buona stabilendo che non ho motivo di inventarmi nulla ok. Se mi inizi a fare la radiografia perché la mia risposta non ti convince nel tentativo di trovare quello di cui sei convinto,  io trovo che sia una caxzata perché ognuno sente e prova nella medesima situazione sensazioni diverse


----------



## Skorpio (15 Marzo 2017)

*...*



Lostris ha detto:


> Io invece credo che ci sia un perché per tutto.
> 
> Credo anche peró che non tutti i perché siano interessanti da scoprire, o utili.


Vero
Da molti perché su di noi si gira a volte MOLTO alla larga.


----------



## Skorpio (15 Marzo 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io per esempio in questo 3D ho dato la spiegazione per come la vedo e la sento io
> Se la prendi (tu genetico) per buona stabilendo che non ho motivo di inventarmi nulla ok. Se mi inizi a fare la radiografia perché la mia risposta non ti convince nel tentativo di trovare quello di cui sei convinto,  io trovo che sia una caxzata perché ognuno sente e prova nella medesima situazione sensazioni diverse


Questo è giusto

Ma la mia domanda alla fine era proprio livello base, ma base base

Perché tanto entusiasmo e eccitazione mentre la moglie si avvia a trombar fuori?

Se poi la risposta è: Perché mi piace

Beh..  benissimo anche cosi


----------



## Lostris (15 Marzo 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Vero
> Da molti perché su di noi si gira a volte MOLTO alla larga.


Autoconservazione


----------



## danny (15 Marzo 2017)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Sono generalizzazioni di basso livello.
> 
> A parte le robe infime che si dicono sui napoletani (che mai vengono smentite dai fatti, almeno per la mia esperienza), in genere le generalizzazioni offrono una lettura dei fatti parziale, sommaria, di livello bar-dello-sport e pertanto inesatta.
> 
> ...


Fantasie sessuali di questo tipo le ho avute anch'io. 
E quando sono arrivato qui qualcuno mi diede del cuckoid per non aver taciuto una parte di questa visione.
Ma avere una fantasia non è lo stesso che applicarla nella realtà e per chi ha vissuto il tradimento con dolore può risultare incomprensibile che qualcuno invece lo trovi eccitante. Chiudere la questione semplicisticamente motivando questa come una delle tante varietà della vita sessuale di un individuo è a sua volta una generalizzazione. Tra il dolore e l'eccitazione c'è normalmente una tale distanza che sforzarsi di comprendere qualcosina in più anche fosse per curiosità è già qualcosa.
Di cuckoid alla cui base c'è l'impotenza ne conosco uno, che ama farsi trombare la moglie da più persone in spiaggia. Ma è l'unico. Di cuckoid attirati da uomini nessuno. Di omosessuali cuckoid neppure. Promiscui si ma non è la stessa cosa. Di donne cuckoid manco l'ombra. 
Di scambisti un po'. Di amanti e traditori a iosa. I numeri sono diversi. Ci sarà una ragione, probabilmente.
Sicuramente non è facile da comprendere, ma c'è.
Come c'è una ragione per cui mi eccito se altre persone guardano mia moglie nuda.
Lei e solo lei, perché con altre donne questo non è mai accaduto.
Limitarsi a incasellare una particolare sensibilità sotto una categoria - cuckoid - non mi soddisfa.


----------



## danny (15 Marzo 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Nome tecnico è "candaulesimo", da re Candaule che ebbe la stessa idea un tremila anni fa, quindi niente di nuovo sotto il sole (e sotto le lenzuola). Per Candaule non è finita tanto bene, ma non è detto che vada sempre così, per fortuna.


Mi sa che abbiamo bisogno di te.
Riesci ad approfondire un po'?


----------



## ipazia (15 Marzo 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Fantasie sessuali di questo tipo le ho avute anch'io.
> E quando sono arrivato qui qualcuno mi diede del cuckoid per non aver taciuto una parte di questa visione.
> Ma avere una fantasia non è lo stesso che applicarla nella realtà e per chi ha vissuto il tradimento con dolore può risultare incomprensibile che qualcuno invece lo trovi eccitante. Chiudere la questione semplicisticamente motivando questa come una delle tante varietà della vita sessuale di un individuo è a sua volta una generalizzazione. Tra il dolore e l'eccitazione c'è normalmente una tale distanza che sforzarsi di comprendere qualcosina in più anche fosse per curiosità è già qualcosa.
> Di cuckoid alla cui base c'è l'impotenza ne conosco uno, che ama farsi trombare la moglie da più persone in spiaggia. Ma è l'unico. Di cuckoid attirati da uomini nessuno. Di omosessuali cuckoid neppure. Promiscui si ma non è la stessa cosa. Di donne cuckoid manco l'ombra.
> ...


Perdonami...veramente, nessun giudizio su tua moglie...

ma non capisce davvero un cazzo di niente...e non ha la più pallida idea di che cosa sta lasciando sfuggire fra le mani...

mi dispiace danny che tua moglie non ti veda...e tu probabilmente potresti concederti qualcosa di più...che ho la sensazione che neanche tu veda bene la tua preziosità e cosa stai donando... 

Certi Doni non si fanno a chiunque. Si fanno a chi sa averne Cura. E questo dovresti concederlo a te stesso. 

Perdona se son cruda.


----------



## danny (15 Marzo 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Il comportamento dei bonobo è ampiamente documentato anche da osservazioni in natura. Condividiamo lo stesso gruppo di classificazione, oltre che ad una buona parte dei geni, è lecito pensare che nel loro comportamento ci siano delle spiegazioni sulla nostra istintività, sulle nostre pulsioni.
> 
> Siccome però si è iniziato davvero da poco di parlare di etologia umana comparativa, sembra che certe cose cadano dalle nuvole e siano perverse, animalesche, antietiche. La natura non conosce l'etica.


L'etica e i condizionamenti.
Quanti di noi ammetterebbero di provare determinate sensazioni?
Anche qui, per dire.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Marzo 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Questo è giusto
> 
> Ma la mia domanda alla fine era proprio livello base, ma base base
> 
> ...


Il perché mi piace é limitativo
Io ho dato quella che per me è la motivazione che eventualmente potrebbe spingere me a una cosa così 
Quello che io fatico a capire è il leggere di omosessualità ecc ecc 
Che in alcuni casi può esserci in altri mi sembra anche per esperienze riportate nel tempo qui, no
E io quei no non lo metto in dubbio 
Io per esempio l'omosessualità in questa cosa non la vedo proprio perché non ho mai pensato che se facessi una cosa così il mio compagno si ecciterebbe pensando all'altro ma sarei io il motivo della sua eccitazione e lui della mia


----------



## spleen (15 Marzo 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Mi sa che abbiamo bisogno di te.
> Riesci ad approfondire un po'?


Scusa se mi intrometto, qui c' è una descrizione che credo al di là dei tecnicismisia ben descrittiva della cosa.
https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Triolagnia

La cara e vecchia wiki.

Naturalemente Tweenpeaks ci saprà dire molto altro di interessante.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Marzo 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Perdonami...veramente, nessun giudizio su tua moglie...
> 
> ma non capisce davvero un cazzo di niente...e non ha la più pallida idea di che cosa sta lasciando sfuggire fra le mani...
> 
> ...


Magari a te ti ascolta.....


----------



## danny (15 Marzo 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Potrebbe non esserci semplicemente nulla da indagare


Non esiste il nulla dentro noi.
Però si potrebbe anche vivere bene senza indagare, certo.


----------



## danny (15 Marzo 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> I problemi non sono le domande, sono l'inadeguatezza delle risposte.


Perfetto.


----------



## spleen (15 Marzo 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Perdonami...veramente, nessun giudizio su tua moglie...
> 
> ma non capisce davvero un cazzo di niente...e non ha la più pallida idea di che cosa sta lasciando sfuggire fra le mani...
> 
> ...


Ultimamente sono un po troppo spesso d'ccordo con te, devo fare qualcosa .....


----------



## spleen (15 Marzo 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il perché mi piace é limitativo
> Io ho dato quella che per me è la motivazione che eventualmente potrebbe spingere me a una cosa così
> Quello che io fatico a capire è il leggere di omosessualità ecc ecc
> Che in alcuni casi può esserci in altri mi sembra anche per esperienze riportate nel tempo qui, no
> ...


Anche questo mi trova convinto, è grave?


----------



## Nocciola (15 Marzo 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Ultimamente sono un po troppo spesso d'ccordo con te, devo fare qualcosa .....


É una preoccupazione che ho anche io


----------



## danny (15 Marzo 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma non è come fa star meglio
> Semplicemente resto convinto che alcune cose piacciono le si vivono ecc ecc senza molte menate
> A me sta cosa dell'omosessualità per esempio mi lascia cosi. Probabile che qualcuno lo sia altri no di sicuro ma perché dover per forza capire una cosa solo perché a noi non piace
> A me interessa che qualunque cosa si viva la nel modo migliore senza tante paranoie.
> Trovo che cercare sempre le motivazioni tolga parte del piacere


Quoto l'ultima frase.
Ma aggiungo: i perché si cercano proprio quando non c'è piacere, quando c'è un problema.
Non mi è mai sognato di chiedere al mio amico perché fosse gay.
Primo perché non c'è una ragione, non è una parafilia. Secondo perché per me non costituiva un problema.
Ma una nostra amica, che aveva avuto una mezza storia con lui anni prima, un perché ha dovuto chiederglielo. Ma era un perché che riguardava lei, non lui.
Io mi son fatto domande sulla mia modalità di vivere l'eccitazione, dopo il tradimento.
Proprio perché avevo un problema.


----------



## Skorpio (15 Marzo 2017)

*...*



farfalla ha detto:


> Il perché mi piace é limitativo
> Io ho dato quella che per me è la motivazione che eventualmente potrebbe spingere me a una cosa così
> Quello che io fatico a capire è il leggere di omosessualità ecc ecc
> Che in alcuni casi può esserci in altri mi sembra anche per esperienze riportate nel tempo qui, no
> ...


Omosessualità nemmeno io ce la vedo.

Cioè non la vedrei in me al posto di lui

Io parlo sempre di quel che raccatto dentro me nei panni di chi descrive qualcosa, non dico mai: "allora tu sei un......"

Poi.. Siamo qui x parlare, il contesto questo concede

Se vado in camera da letto con una, non è che mi sto a chieder perché mi garba sfilare le mutandine coi denti anziché con le dita... Agisco e stop


----------



## Brunetta (15 Marzo 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Questo lo quoto, e mi ricollego a una cosa detta prima. Secondo me il raggiungimento della eccitazione sessuale ad esempio e' una di quelle cose che non si può scandagliare. Non parlo a livello chimico. Sto parlando del perché uno si eccita con una bella donna a letto e un altro a pensare alla moglie nel letto di un altro. Cioè non credo che tutto sia riconducibile alla nostra sfera psichica. Molto spesso sono gusti, più che trascorsi di vita, quelli che fanno le nostre preferenze. Non credo che ci sia sempre un perché per queste cose.


I gusti, i trascorsi della vita, gli odori, tutto fa parte della sfera psichica. Non siamo lavatrici.


Cielo ha detto:


> Buongiorno brunetta, anzi buona sera
> 
> Perché devi ricondurre tutto a un perché? Non pensi che sia limitante, a volte?


Certo! L'ho detto che per alcune persone è impensabile chiedersi i perché senza correre il rischio di rompere il giocattolo.
Ognuno da come vuole.
Se racconta io presuppongo, a volte SBAGLIANDO, che cerchi i perché. Se non vuole...fatti suoi. Sta bene come sta.



Lostris ha detto:


> Io invece credo che ci sia un perché per tutto.
> 
> Credo anche peró che non tutti i perché siano interessanti da scoprire, o utili.


Infatti.



Skorpio ha detto:


> Io sono d'accordo con @_Brunetta_ al 100% in questo frangente
> 
> Indagare o spiegare, se si è in grado (o si ha il coraggio) di farlo, a chi non comprende perché non vive quella sensazione.
> 
> ...


Hai un linguaggio a volte così visivo che ti vedo, come questa volta con il tuo amico, in questi dialoghi surreali! :up::mexican:


----------



## Nocciola (15 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I gusti, i trascorsi della vita, gli odori, tutto fa parte della sfera psichica. Non siamo lavatrici.
> 
> Certo! L'ho detto che per alcune persone è impensabile chiedersi i perché senza correre il rischio di rompere il giocattolo.
> Ognuno da come vuole.
> Se racconta io presuppongo, a volte SBAGLIANDO, che cerchi i perché. Se non vuole...fatti suoi. Sta bene come sta.


Non è non chiedersi il perché. Io mi chiedo perché le cose mi piacciono o no e mi do le mie motivazioni che sono mie perché cerco di essere sempre il più sincera possibile con me
Quello che non capisco è perché qualcuno deve mettere in dubbio che le mie motivazioni siano quelle vere.


----------



## Skorpio (15 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai un linguaggio a volte così visivo che ti vedo, come questa volta con il tuo amico, in questi dialoghi surreali! :up::mexican:


:rotfl:
Li faccio anche nel reale i dialoghi surreali

Alcuni giorni fa vidi un tale x lavoro che ha una attività in Italia e voleva aprirne una in Polonia

Mi spiegò il suo progetto, e a fine colloquio gli chiesi:
Benissimo! Ma allora, in virtù di quel che ha in mente, per quale motivo vuole aprire una ulteriore ditta in Polonia? Non ce ne è alcun bisogno, basta quella che ha in Italia

Si è quasi commosso :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (15 Marzo 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non è non chiedersi il perché. Io mi chiedo perché le cose mi piacciono o no e mi do le mie motivazioni che sono mie perché cerco di essere sempre il più sincera possibile con me
> Quello che non capisco è perché qualcuno deve mettere in dubbio che le mie motivazioni siano quelle vere.


"Mi piace " non è una spiegazione.
Comunque io non vengo a raccontare che mi piace il tiramisù e chiedo il perché. Il tiramisù piace universalmente. Magari uno poter domandarsi perché non gli piace.
Poiché "universalmente" (le virgolette fatto capire che c'è un quasi) il tradimento fa soffrire, se uno racconta che invece gli piace è normale chiedere perché e anche fare ipotesi. La risposta "perché è eccitante " corrisponde a "perché sì" poco soddisfacente. Poi boh fatti suoi.


----------



## danny (15 Marzo 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Perdonami...veramente, nessun giudizio su tua moglie...
> 
> ma non capisce davvero un cazzo di niente...e non ha la più pallida idea di che cosa sta lasciando sfuggire fra le mani...
> 
> ...


Guarda... io mi sto interrogando da tempo su determinate cose ma quando tento un confronto non si riesce mai ad andare in profondità e a cercare modalità che possano piacere ad entrambi.
È stato sempre più spesso un tirare ad indovinare che un progredire. 
Ma in questo momento ci sono altre problematiche da affrontare per cui la sessualità è stata annullata dalla nostra vita.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Marzo 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> Li faccio anche nel reale i dialoghi surreali
> 
> Alcuni giorni fa vidi un tale x lavoro che ha una attività in Italia e voleva aprirne una in Polonia
> ...


:rotfl: Glielo avrei chiesto anch'io :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (15 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> "Mi piace " non è una spiegazione.
> Comunque io non vengo a raccontare che mi piace il tiramisù e chiedo il perché. Il tiramisù piace universalmente. Magari uno poter domandarsi perché non gli piace.
> Poiché "universalmente" (le virgolette fatto capire che c'è un quasi) il tradimento fa soffrire, se uno racconta che invece gli piace è normale chiedere perché e anche fare ipotesi. La risposta "perché è eccitante " corrisponde a "perché sì" poco soddisfacente. Poi boh fatti suoi.


Non ho detto che il mi piace è una spiegazione
fs nulla probabilmente non mi spiego


----------



## Brunetta (15 Marzo 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ho detto che il mi piace è una spiegazione
> fs nulla probabilmente non mi spiego


Hai spiegato.
Ma il tuo perché vale per te.
Per altri possono essercene altri. 
Chi non vive una cosa fa tante ipotesi.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai spiegato.
> Ma il tuo perché vale per te.
> Per altri possono essercene altri.
> Chi non vive una cosa fa tante ipotesi.


Certo che vale per me
Come vale per altri il loro
Fare delle ipotesi è più che corretto 
Tramutarle in realtà oggettiva un po' meno


----------



## danny (15 Marzo 2017)

"Fin che la barca va...".
Io per anni non mi sono intertogato sui perché. Certe cose mi incuriosivano e ho desiderato farle. 
Sono diventato una spaccasassi quando mia moglie mi ha tradito e tutto è crollato senza un perché.
Mi son detto: "Qui se non capisco che è successo e cosa voglio ma soprattutto chi sono io non ne esco".
E la strada l'ho intrapresa e sono un po' più consapevole di chi sono io avendo avuto alcune risposte alle domande che mi ero posto.
Ma non siamo ancora arrivati al traguardo...


----------



## ipazia (15 Marzo 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Guarda... io mi sto interrogando da tempo su determinate cose ma quando tento un confronto non si riesce mai ad andare in profondità e a cercare modalità che possano piacere ad entrambi.
> È stato sempre più spesso un tirare ad indovinare che un progredire.
> Ma in questo momento ci sono altre problematiche da affrontare per cui *la sessualità è stata annullata dalla nostra vita*.


Non mi riferivo alla sessualità 

Ma alla qualità del Legame che tu senti, di cui la sessualità è una parte, che esplica ma non descrive completamente.  

E quel Legame, lo ribadisco, per come la vedo io è un Dono...e non è per chiunque. Ma per chi ne sa aver Cura. 

Non è neanche un qualcosa che può essere riassunto nel confronto con l'altro. Anzi, l'altro viene per certi versi dopo, seppur in circolarità...è un qualcosa di cui si stabilisce con se stessi. 

"Se stessi" in relazione con "se stessi in relazione con l'altro"...

Io penso siano patti che si fanno con se stessi, per collocarsi nel "ne vale la pena" in relazione con l'altro.

E penso che potresti concedere a te stesso l'importanza di quel che dai. 

Che significa dargli un valore, nello scambio con l'altro. 
E questo significa anche concedersi la "pretesa" di veder riconosciuto quel valore. 

Dove pretesa non significa imposizione all'altro. 
Ma assunzione della propria libertà nel valutare l'altro e il suo valerne la pena. 

Come la sessualità non finisce il Legame, neanche l'affetto lo fa. 
Serve tutto. Tutto insieme.


----------



## ipazia (16 Marzo 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Ultimamente sono un po troppo spesso d'ccordo con te, devo fare qualcosa .....





farfalla ha detto:


> É una preoccupazione che ho anche io




come dicevo a farfie, appena sono un po' più tranquilla col lavoro, mi applico un po', cerco qualche argomento da rompicazzo e ristabiliamo il disordine :carneval: 

mi piacciono i disaccordi costruttivi


----------



## twinpeaks (16 Marzo 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Mi sa che abbiamo bisogno di te.
> Riesci ad approfondire un po'?


Per la definizione del candaulismo e la storia di Candaule basta guardare in rete. Per il punto della questione, terra terra è questo: che il desiderio si contagia, cioè a dire noi desideriamo ciò che vediamo desiderato da altri. Il desiderio (non solo erotico) nasce sempre così.
La struttura del desiderio è triangolare fin da subito, all'origine: non esiste "desiderio autentico, originario, nativo", etc. La persona (può anche non essere una persona anagrafica, anche se di solito lo è) che ci indica l'oggetto del nostro desiderio è il modello del nostro desiderio. Di qui l'enorme importanza della rivalità e della mimesi per la costruzione della personalità e della cultura umana stessa. 
Se il modello è separato da noi da una inattingibilità formale e da una superiorità qualitativa, verticale (per esempio se è il padre, o la madre, o il re, o il sacerdote) la mimesi del desiderio è benevola: desideriamo quel che desidera lui, ma non vogliamo (perchè non possiamo) impadronirci dell'oggetto da lui desiderato e designato, nè toglierlo di mezzo per diventare lui. 
Diventeremo invece COME lui, nei limiti in cui questo ci è possibile. Cioè lo imiteremo nel modo più benevolo e compatibile con la realtà. Il meccanismo del complesso di Edipo come descritto da Freud funziona esattamente così. Il padre ci indica la madre con il suo desiderio, e sinchè non subiamo la castrazione, cioè sinchè non accettiamo che per noi è impossibile possedere la madre, non diventiamo adulti, cioè non possiamo diventare COME il padre.
Se invece il triangolo del desiderio si sviluppa in orizzontale, tra persone qualitativamente identiche, può avvenire quel che avviene nella perversione sessuale in esame, il candaulismo, e in quella, immediatamente conseguente, in ordine alla quale si prova piacere dal possesso della propria moglie da parte di un terzo. Il marito gode del desiderio (soddisfatto) di un terzo per sua moglie, e si identifica nel modello di quel desiderio, che gli designa la moglie come oggetto desiderabile. Il modello del desiderio (il terzo) diventa un dio, investito di splendore e potenza inarrivabile, e la moglie da lui posseduta acquisisce splendore e infinita desiderabilità perchè è desiderata e posseduta dal dio. L'omosessualità ci entra per questa porta, e ci entra in forze: perchè il terzo/modello/dio è, in quanto tale, infinitamente desiderabile.


----------



## danny (16 Marzo 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Per la definizione del candaulismo e la storia di Candaule basta guardare in rete. Per il punto della questione, terra terra è questo: che il desiderio si contagia, cioè a dire noi desideriamo ciò che vediamo desiderato da altri. Il desiderio (non solo erotico) nasce sempre così.
> La struttura del desiderio è triangolare fin da subito, all'origine: non esiste "desiderio autentico, originario, nativo", etc. La persona (può anche non essere una persona anagrafica, anche se di solito lo è) che ci indica l'oggetto del nostro desiderio è il modello del nostro desiderio. Di qui l'enorme importanza della rivalità e della mimesi per la costruzione della personalità e della cultura umana stessa.
> Se il modello è separato da noi da una inattingibilità formale e da una superiorità qualitativa, verticale (per esempio se è il padre, o la madre, o il re, o il sacerdote) la mimesi del desiderio è benevola: desideriamo quel che desidera lui, ma non vogliamo (perchè non possiamo) impadronirci dell'oggetto da lui desiderato e designato, nè toglierlo di mezzo per diventare lui.
> Diventeremo invece COME lui, nei limiti in cui questo ci è possibile. Cioè lo imiteremo nel modo più benevolo e compatibile con la realtà. Il meccanismo del complesso di Edipo come descritto da Freud funziona esattamente così. Il padre ci indica la madre con il suo desiderio, e sinchè non subiamo la castrazione, cioè sinchè non accettiamo che per noi è impossibile possedere la madre, non diventiamo adulti, cioè non possiamo diventare COME il padre.
> Se invece il triangolo del desiderio si sviluppa in orizzontale, tra persone qualitativamente identiche, può avvenire quel che avviene nella perversione sessuale in esame, il candaulismo, e in quella, immediatamente conseguente, in ordine alla quale si prova piacere dal possesso della propria moglie da parte di un terzo. Il marito gode del desiderio (soddisfatto) di un terzo per sua moglie, e si identifica nel modello di quel desiderio, che gli designa la moglie come oggetto desiderabile. Il modello del desiderio (il terzo) diventa un dio, investito di splendore e potenza inarrivabile, e la moglie da lui posseduta acquisisce splendore e infinita desiderabilità perchè è desiderata e posseduta dal dio. L'omosessualità ci entra per questa porta, e ci entra in forze: perchè il terzo/modello/dio è, in quanto tale, infinitamente desiderabile.


:up::up::up::up:
Come tutto diventa più comprensibile!


----------



## twinpeaks (16 Marzo 2017)

danny ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up:
> Come tutto diventa più comprensibile!


Se il tema ti interessa, c'è un autore (non uno psicoanalista, un critico letterario e antropologo) che su questo punto ha costruito una complessa e interessantissima tesi sulla nascita della cultura umana e sulla funzione "apocalittica" cioè rivelativa del cristianesimo. E' il recentemente scomparso René Girard, che ha iniziato a studiare il desiderio e il mimetismo nelle opere romanzesche, il "Don Chisciotte" e la "Ricerca" di Proust. Cerchi in rete e trovi i suoi molti libri. Il primo è "Menzogna romantica e verità romanzesca". In altre opere dialoga anche con psicoanalisti. Molto interessante.


----------



## MariLea (16 Marzo 2017)

Grazie, interessantissimo,
mi fa riflettere ancor di più sulla genitorialità, come figure fondamentali...
ma non ti voglio subissare di domande


----------



## danny (16 Marzo 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Se il tema ti interessa, c'è un autore (non uno psicoanalista, un critico letterario e antropologo) che su questo punto ha costruito una complessa e interessantissima tesi sulla nascita della cultura umana e sulla funzione "apocalittica" cioè rivelativa del cristianesimo. E' il recentemente scomparso René Girard, che ha iniziato a studiare il desiderio e il mimetismo nelle opere romanzesche, il "Don Chisciotte" e la "Ricerca" di Proust. Cerchi in rete e trovi i suoi molti libri. Il primo è "Menzogna romantica e verità romanzesca". In altre opere dialoga anche con psicoanalisti. Molto interessante.


Grazie. Lo cerco.


----------



## MariLea (16 Marzo 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Se il tema ti interessa, c'è un autore (non uno psicoanalista, un critico letterario e antropologo) che su questo punto ha costruito una complessa e interessantissima tesi sulla nascita della cultura umana e sulla funzione "apocalittica" cioè rivelativa del cristianesimo. E' il recentemente scomparso René Girard, che ha iniziato a studiare il desiderio e il mimetismo nelle opere romanzesche, il "Don Chisciotte" e la "Ricerca" di Proust. Cerchi in rete e trovi i suoi molti libri. Il primo è "Menzogna romantica e verità romanzesca". In altre opere dialoga anche con psicoanalisti. Molto interessante.


ah ecco!  :up:


----------



## Skorpio (16 Marzo 2017)

*...*



twinpeaks ha detto:


> Per la definizione del candaulismo e la storia di Candaule basta guardare in rete. Per il punto della questione, terra terra è questo: che il desiderio si contagia, cioè a dire noi desideriamo ciò che vediamo desiderato da altri. Il desiderio (non solo erotico) nasce sempre così.
> La struttura del desiderio è triangolare fin da subito, all'origine: non esiste "desiderio autentico, originario, nativo", etc. La persona (può anche non essere una persona anagrafica, anche se di solito lo è) che ci indica l'oggetto del nostro desiderio è il modello del nostro desiderio. Di qui l'enorme importanza della rivalità e della mimesi per la costruzione della personalità e della cultura umana stessa.
> Se il modello è separato da noi da una inattingibilità formale e da una superiorità qualitativa, verticale (per esempio se è il padre, o la madre, o il re, o il sacerdote) la mimesi del desiderio è benevola: desideriamo quel che desidera lui, ma non vogliamo (perchè non possiamo) impadronirci dell'oggetto da lui desiderato e designato, nè toglierlo di mezzo per diventare lui.
> Diventeremo invece COME lui, nei limiti in cui questo ci è possibile. Cioè lo imiteremo nel modo più benevolo e compatibile con la realtà. Il meccanismo del complesso di Edipo come descritto da Freud funziona esattamente così. Il padre ci indica la madre con il suo desiderio, e sinchè non subiamo la castrazione, cioè sinchè non accettiamo che per noi è impossibile possedere la madre, non diventiamo adulti, cioè non possiamo diventare COME il padre.
> Se invece il triangolo del desiderio si sviluppa in orizzontale, tra persone qualitativamente identiche, può avvenire quel che avviene nella perversione sessuale in esame, il candaulismo, e in quella, immediatamente conseguente, in ordine alla quale si prova piacere dal possesso della propria moglie da parte di un terzo. Il marito gode del desiderio (soddisfatto) di un terzo per sua moglie, e si identifica nel modello di quel desiderio, che gli designa la moglie come oggetto desiderabile. Il modello del desiderio (il terzo) diventa un dio, investito di splendore e potenza inarrivabile, e la moglie da lui posseduta acquisisce splendore e infinita desiderabilità perchè è desiderata e posseduta dal dio. L'omosessualità ci entra per questa porta, e ci entra in forze: perchè il terzo/modello/dio è, in quanto tale, infinitamente desiderabile.


Molto interessante

Mi han colpito un paio di cose

1 la moglie come OGGETTO desiderabile

2 la NECESSITA' del terzo per il proprio piacere di coppia (in questo senso ho qualche brivido nella schiena, parlando appunto di necessità)

Però l omosessualità continuo a non vedercela, nel senso che il terzo DIO fa felice lei e quindi me (ma passando da lei)

Se il terzo vien da me e basta, dici sarei egualmente cosi intimamente felice?

Non so.. Non mi quadra.. Dove mi incarto?


----------



## danny (16 Marzo 2017)

In effetti, se l'altro è il modello a cui ambire, non può essere oggetto del desiderio.
O perlomeno, è oggetto di emulazione, non di possesso.
C'è il desiderio di essere come l'altro, non di avere l'altro.
QUi mi sono incartato anch'io.


----------



## Divì (16 Marzo 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Se il tema ti interessa, c'è un autore (non uno psicoanalista, un critico letterario e antropologo) che su questo punto ha costruito una complessa e interessantissima tesi sulla nascita della cultura umana e sulla funzione "apocalittica" cioè rivelativa del cristianesimo. E' il recentemente scomparso René Girard, che ha iniziato a studiare il desiderio e il mimetismo nelle opere romanzesche, il "Don Chisciotte" e la "Ricerca" di Proust. Cerchi in rete e trovi i suoi molti libri. Il primo è "Menzogna romantica e verità romanzesca". In altre opere dialoga anche con psicoanalisti. Molto interessante.


René Girard si è occupato anche di dinamiche del desiderio? Interessante. Io lo conoscevo per i suoi testi sul sacrificio.

Posso fare una chiosa? È possibile che questo che hai descritto (il meccanismo di desiderare ciò che è desiderato da qualcun altro) entri potentemente in causa quando scopri un tradimento?

Voglio dire: quasi tutti abbiamo sperimentato la "rinascita" dell'innamoramento e del desiderio sessuale successiva ad un tradimento, quel che si è definito "riappropriazione". Ha qualcosa a che fare con questo meccanismo che descrivi?


----------



## ipazia (16 Marzo 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Per la definizione del candaulismo e la storia di Candaule basta guardare in rete. Per il punto della questione, terra terra è questo: che il desiderio si contagia, cioè a dire noi desideriamo ciò che vediamo desiderato da altri. Il desiderio (non solo erotico) nasce sempre così.
> La struttura del desiderio è triangolare fin da subito, all'origine: non esiste "desiderio autentico, originario, nativo", etc. La persona (può anche non essere una persona anagrafica, anche se di solito lo è) che ci indica l'oggetto del nostro desiderio è il modello del nostro desiderio. Di qui l'enorme importanza della rivalità e della mimesi per la costruzione della personalità e della cultura umana stessa.
> Se il modello è separato da noi da una inattingibilità formale e da una superiorità qualitativa, verticale (per esempio se è il padre, o la madre, o il re, o il sacerdote) la mimesi del desiderio è benevola: desideriamo quel che desidera lui, ma non vogliamo (perchè non possiamo) impadronirci dell'oggetto da lui desiderato e designato, nè toglierlo di mezzo per diventare lui.
> Diventeremo invece COME lui, nei limiti in cui questo ci è possibile. Cioè lo imiteremo nel modo più benevolo e compatibile con la realtà. Il meccanismo del complesso di Edipo come descritto da Freud funziona esattamente così. Il padre ci indica la madre con il suo desiderio, e sinchè non subiamo la castrazione, cioè sinchè non accettiamo che per noi è impossibile possedere la madre, non diventiamo adulti, cioè non possiamo diventare COME il padre.
> Se invece il triangolo del desiderio si sviluppa in orizzontale, tra persone qualitativamente identiche, può avvenire quel che avviene nella perversione sessuale in esame, il candaulismo, e in quella, immediatamente conseguente, in ordine alla quale si prova piacere dal possesso della propria moglie da parte di un terzo. Il marito gode del desiderio (soddisfatto) di un terzo per sua moglie, e si identifica nel modello di quel desiderio, che gli designa la moglie come oggetto desiderabile. Il modello del desiderio (il terzo) diventa un dio, investito di splendore e potenza inarrivabile, e la moglie da lui posseduta acquisisce splendore e infinita desiderabilità perchè è desiderata e posseduta dal dio. L'omosessualità ci entra per questa porta, e ci entra in forze: perchè il terzo/modello/dio è, in quanto tale, infinitamente desiderabile.


...e quando è Lei la Dea?


----------



## twinpeaks (16 Marzo 2017)

danny ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up:
> Come tutto diventa più comprensibile!





Skorpio ha detto:


> Molto interessante
> 
> Mi han colpito un paio di cose
> 
> ...


Probabilmente no, non saresti così felice se il terzo venisse da te e ti rendesse un robusto omaggio diretto; a meno che l'operazione terzo incomodo non fosse stata, per te, una strategia per arrivare a questo dunque (succede). 

Dico che c'entra l'omosessualità, ma non è che l'omosessualità c'entra solo quando ci si sodomizza, eh? Qui ci sono due uomini, nudi ed eretti, che si danno da fare in contemporanea con una donna che condividono. Direi che come minimo non trovano sgradevole la presenza e il contatto fisico di un altro uomo eccitato, nè vi restano indifferenti (è impossibile).

Quanto alla "moglie oggetto", l'oggetto del desiderio è sempre un oggetto, che sia un gelato al pistacchio o una moglie. La differenza è che il gelato al pistacchio non ha una volontà propria, ma quando desideriamo, specie eroticamente, desideriamo sempre "oggetti", cioè persone che nella nostra mente si oggettificano per adeguarsi all'immagine di loro che ci formiamo per desiderarli, complessa e bellissima o banale e orrenda che sia. Aggiungo en passant che sentirsi diventare "oggetto" di un desiderio piace molto a tutti, e in particolare alle donne.

Quanto alla "necessità", be': le perversioni si qualificano appunto per essere "necessarie", cioè non modificabili o annullabili a piacere con un solo sforzo della volontà. Ci sono persone che riescono ad eccitarsi sul serio esclusivamente così (o in altri millanta modi). Se invece si tratta di un capriccio, di un esperimento, etc., allora la presenza del terzo non sarà "necessaria", ma "facoltativa". Di solito, quando è facoltativa non solo non eccita il marito, ma lo dissuade subito dal proseguire l'esperimento (per la moglie, dipende da tante cose). Oppure, se l'esperimento riesce cioè procura molto piacere, esso vale da agnizione, e si trasforma, di solito, in "necessità". Banalmente, è come per il fumo di tabacco, l'assunzione di droghe, etc. Quando fumi le prime sigarette o fai i primi tiri di cocaina mica lo sai, se diventerai un tabagista o un cocainomane; anzi, sei sicuro di no. Per alcuni effettivamente è così: fumano saltuariamente, si impolverano il naso di tanto in tanto, etc. Per altri, si passa di botto ai due pacchetti al giorno, alle cinque strisce giornaliere, e via dicendo.


----------



## spleen (16 Marzo 2017)

danny ha detto:


> In effetti, se l'altro è il modello a cui ambire, non può essere oggetto del desiderio.
> O perlomeno, è oggetto di emulazione, non di possesso.
> C'è il desiderio di essere come l'altro, non di avere l'altro.
> QUi mi sono incartato anch'io.


E pure io.
Mi è chiaro adesso il meccanismo del desiderio, che condivido come analisi, quello della omosessualità zero.
Se io ambisco ad essere come dio, non significa necessariamente che lo voglio possedere sessualmente... anche perchè mi sembra di aver capito, da quello che ho letto, che i cuckold non sono omosessuali.....


----------



## twinpeaks (16 Marzo 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> René Girard si è occupato anche di dinamiche del desiderio? Interessante. *Io lo conoscevo per i suoi testi sul sacrificio.*
> 
> Posso fare una chiosa? È possibile che questo che hai descritto (il meccanismo di desiderare ciò che è desiderato da qualcun altro) entri potentemente in causa quando scopri un tradimento?
> 
> Voglio dire: quasi tutti abbiamo sperimentato la "rinascita" dell'innamoramento e del desiderio sessuale successiva ad un tradimento, quel che si è definito "riappropriazione". Ha qualcosa a che fare con questo meccanismo che descrivi?


Per Girard il sacrificio è la manifestazione culturale principale delle dinamiche del desiderio e della mimesi del desiderio. Riconduce il meccanismo del capro espiatorio proprio a quello, e ne fa la fondazione della cultura umana, addirittura il punto di passaggio dall'animalità all'umanità.

Quanto alla seconda questione, certo che è così.


----------



## ipazia (16 Marzo 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> E pure io.
> Mi è chiaro adesso il meccanismo del desiderio, che condivido come analisi, quello della omosessualità zero.
> Se io ambisco ad essere come dio, non significa necessariamente che lo voglio possedere sessualmente... anche perchè mi sembra di aver capito, da quello che ho letto, che i *cuckold* non sono omosessuali.....


n

...è un significante talmente ampio e variegato che riassumerlo in un'unica definizione la vedo davvero dura. 

Ci sono quelli che sommano anche la cb, per dire, il masochismo, chi assiste, chi resta nella stanza accanto, chi partecipa, libero, legato, imbavagliato, chi lecca la moglie dopo e lo sperma dell'altro, etc etc...senza guidare ma lasciandosi guidare dai desideri di lei

c'è chi sembra cuckold perchè da la compagna ad un altro, assiste, conduce addirittura...ma la posizione in cui è, è molto diversa...

c'è poi chi è bisessuale, chi eterosessuale, chi latente, chi solo ogni tanto...

c'è un mondo a riguardo...e sintetizzare quel mondo, è piuttosto riduttivo

Salvo utilizzare le solite due o tre categorie

Anche perchè in quello stesso mondo i livelli sono molti...dal più superficiale al più profondo...dalla pratica presa a sè alle pratiche che discendono da questioni che sono molto più mentali e riguardano la cessione di potere condivisa...


----------



## spleen (16 Marzo 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> n
> 
> ...è un significante talmente ampio e variegato che riassumerlo in un'unica definizione la vedo davvero dura.
> 
> ...


Ecco, messa giù così mi sembra più logica la cosa. 
Giustamente parlarne in modo accademico puo dare degli spunti di discussione, analizzare il singolo caso e la pratica reale è un altro paio di maniche.....


----------



## twinpeaks (16 Marzo 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...e quando è Lei la Dea?


Il meccanismo è unisex. Se stai parlando di due donne più un uomo, FFM non c'è differenza rispetto alla formazione due uomini e una donna, MMF, tranne che in FFM il passaggio all'atto omosessuale tra FF è più facile. Se invece parli della formazione MMF, quando l'iniziativa di invitare il terzo parte dalla donna l'uomo è già in condizioni di subalternità nei riguardi della donna, e il terzo è visto come appendice dello splendore e della potenza femminile, così è possibile che venga disprezzato da entrambi.


----------



## ipazia (16 Marzo 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Il meccanismo è unisex. Se stai parlando di due donne più un uomo, FFM non c'è differenza rispetto alla formazione due uomini e una donna, MMF, tranne che in FFM il passaggio all'atto omosessuale tra FF è più facile. Se invece parli della formazione MMF, quando l'iniziativa di invitare il terzo parte dalla donna l'uomo è già in condizioni di subalternità nei riguardi della donna, e il terzo è visto come appendice dello splendore e della potenza femminile, così è possibile che venga disprezzato da entrambi.


No..per la verità mi sto riferendo a quelle situazioni in cui il meccanismo riguarda la divinizzazione, adorazione di lei. E il "concedersi" a lei, anche attraverso il desiderio, ma non soltanto, lasciandosi oggettivare e desiderandolo pure. 

Il sacrificio alla divinità.

Il terzo diventa un feticcio..fondamentalmente.

EDIT: cosa intendi per subalternità?


----------



## danny (16 Marzo 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> n
> 
> ...è un significante talmente ampio e variegato che riassumerlo in un'unica definizione la vedo davvero dura.
> 
> ...


Sì, ma questi sono comportamenti, che però non definiscono un orientamento.
Anche avere un rapporto omosessuale non fa di una persona un gay e neppure un bisex, e viceversa.
Questa cosa non la afferro...


----------



## ipazia (16 Marzo 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, ma questi sono comportamenti, che però non definiscono un orientamento.
> Anche avere un rapporto omosessuale non fa di una persona un gay e neppure un bisex, e viceversa.


Infatti...


----------



## ipazia (16 Marzo 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Ecco, messa giù così mi sembra più logica la cosa.
> Giustamente parlarne in modo accademico puo dare degli spunti di discussione, analizzare il singolo caso e la pratica reale è un altro paio di maniche.....


Io sono una naturalista (si può dire?) 
Osservo direttamente ciò che mi incuriosisce :carneval:


----------



## twinpeaks (16 Marzo 2017)

danny ha detto:


> In effetti, se l'altro è il modello a cui ambire, non può essere oggetto del desiderio.
> O perlomeno, è oggetto di emulazione, non di possesso.
> C'è il desiderio di essere come l'altro, non di avere l'altro.
> QUi mi sono incartato anch'io.


Qui Girard fa considerazioni molto intelligenti, che riassumo ma che sono facilmente verificabili nell'esperienza quotidiana. Il modello è benefico quando per sua natura e comportamento ti tiene a distanza, ti invita a emularlo ma ti impedisce di pensare di poterlo possedere. Il padre che è sempre padre e non amico, non uguale; il sacerdote che sin dall'abito ti indica la sua diversità qualitativa; il professore che si fa dare del lei e ti dà, alla bisogna, i brutti voti, e così via. Il modello diventa o può diventare malefico, ossessionante, quando invece è uguale a te, quando per come è e come si comporta ti fa pensare che puoi e devi essere lui. Pensa al capetto figo e bullo nei gruppi di adolescenti, pensa ai professori che si fanno dare del tu dagli allievi, etc. il pericolo sta lì.


----------



## Divì (16 Marzo 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Qui Girard fa considerazioni molto intelligenti, che riassumo ma che sono facilmente verificabili nell'esperienza quotidiana. Il modello è benefico quando per sua natura e comportamento ti tiene a distanza, ti invita a emularlo ma ti impedisce di pensare di poterlo possedere. Il padre che è sempre padre e non amico, non uguale; il sacerdote che sin dall'abito ti indica la sua diversità qualitativa; il professore che si fa dare del lei e ti dà, alla bisogna, i brutti voti, e così via. Il modello diventa o può diventare malefico, ossessionante, quando invece è uguale a te, quando per come è e come si comporta *ti fa pensare che puoi e devi essere lui*. Pensa al capetto figo e bullo nei gruppi di adolescenti, pensa ai professori che si fanno dare del tu dagli allievi, etc. il pericolo sta lì.


.
Come la donna che si è scopata tuo marito e che a lui piaceva tanto .... :facepalm:


----------



## twinpeaks (16 Marzo 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> No..per la verità mi sto riferendo a quelle situazioni in cui il meccanismo riguarda la divinizzazione, adorazione di lei. E il "concedersi" a lei, anche attraverso il desiderio, ma non soltanto, lasciandosi oggettivare e desiderandolo pure.
> 
> Il sacrificio alla divinità.
> 
> ...


Subalternità vuol dire che un altro ti dirige. Il resto, scusa ma non ho ben capito. Devi essere più precisa, se preferisci in privato.


----------



## danny (16 Marzo 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Infatti...



... per dire... una mia fantasia... fare sesso davanti a un altro... ecco, lì scatta la triangolazione del desiderio, nella concupiscenza del terzo io accresco il desiderio verso lei che possiedo... sai quante volte è scattata in me questa immagine?
Ma il terzo è solo uno strumento... potrebbe essere chiunque, questo per me è irrilevante.
Basta che desideri mia moglie.
Io a quel desiderio mi sento estraneo, anzi. Credo che se fossi io in quel momento l'oggetto del desiderio otterrei l'effetto contrario.
All'inizio anche l'amante faceva su di me un effetto di amplificazione.
E' stato quando lui è diventato l'oggetto del desiderio di mia moglie e io lo strumento che improvvisamente tutto è divenuto un dramma.


----------



## Skorpio (16 Marzo 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Quanto alla "moglie oggetto", l'oggetto del desiderio è sempre un oggetto, che sia un gelato al pistacchio o una moglie. La differenza è che il gelato al pistacchio non ha una volontà propria, ma quando desideriamo, specie eroticamente, desideriamo sempre "oggetti",


no, questo a me non è mai capitato, in realtà

io desidero soggetti, non oggetti, (eroticamente parlando)

e mi son preso pure la briga di testarlo sul campo, andando a prostitute 2 volte

e le ho scelte proprio belle, "oggetti" veramente belli, e il fatto che erano prostitute nel mio immaginario "puliva" ogni equivoco sul fatto che scegliessi "soggetti"

e mi sono trovato in grande disagio, in 2 parole non vedevo l'ora che finisse 

proprio perché avendo a che fare con un "oggetto" (nel mio immaginario aggiustato a puntino) ero in grandissimo disagio


----------



## danny (16 Marzo 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Qui Girard fa considerazioni molto intelligenti, che riassumo ma che sono facilmente verificabili nell'esperienza quotidiana. *Il modello è benefico quando per sua natura e comportamento ti tiene a distanza,* ti invita a emularlo ma ti impedisce di pensare di poterlo possedere. Il padre che è sempre padre e non amico, non uguale; il sacerdote che sin dall'abito ti indica la sua diversità qualitativa; il professore che si fa dare del lei e ti dà, alla bisogna, i brutti voti, e così via. Il modello diventa o può diventare malefico, ossessionante, quando invece è uguale a te, quando per come è e come si comporta ti fa pensare che puoi e devi essere lui. Pensa al capetto figo e bullo nei gruppi di adolescenti, pensa ai professori che si fanno dare del tu dagli allievi, etc. il pericolo sta lì.


Appena posso passo in libreria e arricchisco la mia biblioteca :carneval:.
L'argomento è interessante.


----------



## spleen (16 Marzo 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io sono una naturalista (si può dire?)
> Osservo direttamente ciò che mi incuriosisce :carneval:


Certo che lo puoi dire. 

E la curiosità è una buona base di partenza. in fondo anch' io sono qui per curiosità.


----------



## spleen (16 Marzo 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Qui Girard fa considerazioni molto intelligenti, che riassumo ma che sono facilmente verificabili nell'esperienza quotidiana. Il modello è benefico quando per sua natura e comportamento ti tiene a distanza, ti invita a emularlo ma ti impedisce di pensare di poterlo possedere. Il padre che è sempre padre e non amico, non uguale; il sacerdote che sin dall'abito ti indica la sua diversità qualitativa; il professore che si fa dare del lei e ti dà, alla bisogna, i brutti voti, e così via. Il modello diventa o può diventare malefico, ossessionante, quando invece è uguale a te, quando per come è e come si comporta ti fa pensare che puoi e devi essere lui. Pensa al capetto figo e bullo nei gruppi di adolescenti, pensa ai professori che si fanno dare del tu dagli allievi, etc. il pericolo sta lì.


Il modello positivo ha autorevolezza (e competenza). 
Quello negativo spesso solo autorità, che spesso è più perversamente affascinante.


----------



## danny (16 Marzo 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Probabilmente no, non saresti così felice se il terzo venisse da te e ti rendesse un robusto omaggio diretto; a meno che l'operazione terzo incomodo non fosse stata, per te, una strategia per arrivare a questo dunque (succede).
> 
> Dico che c'entra l'omosessualità, ma non è che l'omosessualità c'entra solo quando ci si sodomizza, eh? *Qui ci sono due uomini, nudi ed eretti, che si danno da fare in contemporanea con una donna che condividono. Direi che come minimo non trovano sgradevole la presenza e il contatto fisico di un altro uomo eccitato, nè vi restano indifferenti (è impossibile).*
> 
> ...


1) Primo neretto: vero!
Non ci avevo pensato. 
2) Verissimo, basta non dirglielo però. Poche persone lo vogliono ammettere. Cosa che non comprendo.


----------



## twinpeaks (16 Marzo 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> no, questo a me non è mai capitato, in realtà
> 
> io desidero soggetti, non oggetti, (eroticamente parlando)
> 
> ...


Non ci siamo intesi bene. Premesso che non ho la minima velleità di spiegarti come sei fatto tu (non ne ho idea), "oggettivare" una persona desiderandola non significa per forza dimenticarsi che è un essere umano. Significa desiderare l'immagine che ci facciamo di lei, che è l'unico modo per desiderare chicchessia. Questa immagine può essere l'immagine convenzionale della "donna oggetto" o può essere l'immagine della "donna infinitamente complessa e inesauribilmente amabile", ma sempre un oggetto è.


----------



## ipazia (16 Marzo 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Subalternità vuol dire che un altro ti dirige. Il resto, scusa ma non ho ben capito. Devi essere più precisa, se preferisci in privato.


La questione della subalternità è importante. Ecco perchè te la chiedevo. 

Specialmente se si gioca ad un livello che coinvolge non solo la pratica in sè. 

Chi dirige, se il contesto è condiviso, sa benissimo che dirige qualcuno che si sta lasciando dirigere. 

E' un Donarsi reciprocamente. Potere ceduto e accolto. Tenuto. E Curato. 
All'interno di un Legame co-costruito, rispondendo ognuno a sè. Innanzitutto. 

Quanto al resto...ci sono uomini che semplicemente divinizzano la donna e la adorano. 
Che diventa la Dea a cui Offrire sè. 
Una oggettivazione che non riguarda tanto l'amore di coppia quanto le immagini del dio a cui facevi riferimento. 
Mentalmente, emotivamente, fisicamente. 

Tradotto, e male, Offro a te il mio desiderio negato e appagato con un altro. E in quel "desiderio negato" ci può stare di tutto, dal moasochismo emotivo al moasochismo fisico, al piacere di assistere all'appagamento di lei solo osservando, al piacere di assistere partecipando a diversi livelli. 

Il terzo è un feticcio. Una passerella per tutt'altro. 
E in questo ci sono tutta una serie di erotizzazioni, dal dolore emotivo al dolore fisico, alla gelosia, all'umiliazione. 

Ma tutto questo è un Dono a Lei. Come alla Dea, a cui si offre il proprio dolore e il proprio piacere. 
Il Fulcro è lei. Chi assiste spesso non vede che lei. E gode del piacere di lei che gli viene dato attraverso l'altro. 

Ed è un qualcosa di co-costruito. Desiderato insieme. 

Ovviamente non sto parlando di una pratica per la pratica. Ma di qualche livello sotto. 

E altrettanto ovviamente mi riferisco a quando queste situazioni sono bolle. Anche se esistono situazioni di 24/7/365...ma le trovo piuttosto estreme...come dicevo è un mondo sconosciuto, e pochissimo studiato...anche perchè non è molto che si sta iniziando a non considerare questi modi della sessualità come patologie. 

Con il solito appunto alla pervasività nella quotidianità che impedisce una buona qualità della vita (affettività, relazioni esterne alla coppia, lavoro, libertà di espressione, etc etc).


----------



## Divì (16 Marzo 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Appena posso passo in libreria e arricchisco la mia biblioteca :carneval:.
> L'argomento è interessante.


Qualche libro di Girard te lo presto. Anche se parla di Gesù e del capro espiatorio


----------



## twinpeaks (16 Marzo 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> .
> Come la donna che si è scopata tuo marito e che a lui piaceva tanto .... :facepalm:


Sì, è proprio così.


----------



## twinpeaks (16 Marzo 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> La questione della subalternità è importante. Ecco perchè te la chiedevo.
> 
> Specialmente se si gioca ad un livello che coinvolge non solo la pratica in sè.
> 
> ...


Sì, ho capito. Invece di un dominante e una sottomessa, che è la situazione per così dire "normale", un sottomesso e una dominante. E' comunque frequente. L'erotismo è teatrale e cerimoniale per sua natura. La rappresentazione erotica dei rapporti di forza reciproci è molto emozionante, perchè la potenza esperita (subita o agita che sia) è sempre un' esperienza liminare (creazione e distruzione della vita).


----------



## ipazia (16 Marzo 2017)

danny ha detto:


> ... per dire... una mia fantasia... fare sesso davanti a un altro... ecco, lì scatta la triangolazione del desiderio, nella concupiscenza del terzo io accresco il desiderio verso lei che possiedo... sai quante volte è scattata in me questa immagine?
> Ma il terzo è solo uno strumento... potrebbe essere chiunque, questo per me è irrilevante.
> Basta che desideri mia moglie.
> Io a quel desiderio mi sento estraneo, anzi. Credo che se fossi io in quel momento l'oggetto del desiderio otterrei l'effetto contrario.
> ...


Io penso che si tenda a generalizzare molto, cercando delle definizioni che aiutino a chiarirci di fronte a noi stessi. 

Ma in fondo ognuno ha un suo particolare modo del desiderio. HO conosciuto diverse persone che praticano, in modi diversissimi uno dall'altro. Alcuni in coppie stabili da decenni, altri solo per il piacere della pratica e fuori dalla coppia. Tenendo la coppia all'oscuro di questo tipo di piacere. Conosco cuck che adorano pulire la loro Dea dopo che lei ha avuto rapporti con l'altro, altri che rimangono legati (più o meno fisicamente) allo sguardo. Alcuni che hanno come fulcro il dono di sè ai desideri di lei, altri che semplicemente provano il piacere dell'umiliazione...è veramente variegato il panorama. E assolutamente sconosciuto ai più. 

Anche perchè questo tipo di fantasie diciamo che non sono ben accette socialmente parlando...e la sciabola del giudizio sulla potenza cade spesso e volentieri a colpire...


----------



## ipazia (16 Marzo 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Sì, ho capito. Invece di un dominante e una sottomessa, che è la situazione per così dire "normale", un sottomesso e una dominante. E' comunque frequente. *L'erotismo è teatrale e cerimoniale per sua natura. La rappresentazione erotica dei rapporti di forza reciproci è molto emozionante, perchè la potenza esperita (subita o agita che sia) è sempre un' esperienza liminare (creazione e distruzione della vita)*.


Esattamente. 

Anche se non è detto che poi il tutto sia collocato in una situazione di dominazione/sottomissione. 
E a riguardo ci sarebbe da dire, visto che parlare di sottomissione e dominazione riporta istintivamente alle categorie dell'imposizione del potere, superiore e inferiore, ma non è di questo che si tratta. Anzi, senza una base paritaria, è disastro annunciato. E pure di quelli brutti brutti. 

A volte si tratta semplicemente di pratiche di loisir estemporaneo (e io questo però lo trovo piuttosto rischioso, ma sono poco naif in questa affermazione), senza aver condiviso e approfondito quel che gira sotto. 

Personalmente credo che tutta una serie di pratiche siano legate principalmente al grassetto, più che all'orientamento sessuale. 

E al giretto in quegli inferi, di cui parlavi nell'altro 3d...

se va bene quel giretto non è un richiamo alle segrete e alle fiamme della dannazione ma una sorta di discesa verticale verso aspetti antichi, che stanno sotto, dove ci sono le radici...che possono essere scoperte, esplorate, esposte e divenire nutrimento...


----------



## Skorpio (16 Marzo 2017)

*...*



twinpeaks ha detto:


> Non ci siamo intesi bene. Premesso che non ho la minima velleità di spiegarti come sei fatto tu (non ne ho idea), "oggettivare" una persona desiderandola non significa per forza dimenticarsi che è un essere umano. Significa desiderare l'immagine che ci facciamo di lei, che è l'unico modo per desiderare chicchessia. Questa immagine può essere l'immagine convenzionale della "donna oggetto" o può essere l'immagine della "donna infinitamente complessa e inesauribilmente amabile", ma sempre un oggetto è.


Ma in teoria x me tutto è oggetto x noi, nella misura in cui ci "serve" a soddisfare un desiderio.

Dalla propria donna all'amministratore di condominio, all'impiegato alla posta che ci liquida l'f24

La differenza x me è nel come si "tratta" quel qualcosa che ci serve comunque a soddisfare il desiderio

Più il nostro desiderio è protagonista, e affanculo tutto il resto, più con chi abbiamo a che fare è "oggetto"

Per me

In soldoni... Se l'oggetto del mio desiderio non mi desidera, ma visti i 300 euro che ho in mano, farà finta di si, non mi interessa piu a me

Perché mi cade "il desiderio",che non è appunto per l oggetto (€ 300 1 ora e problema risolto) ma per l individuo


----------



## ipazia (16 Marzo 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Certo che lo puoi dire.
> 
> E la curiosità è una buona base di partenza. in fondo anch' io sono qui per curiosità.


Sono una naturalista curiosona


----------



## danny (16 Marzo 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> *Io penso che si tenda a generalizzare molto*, cercando delle definizioni che aiutino a chiarirci di fronte a noi stessi.
> 
> Ma in fondo ognuno ha un suo particolare modo del desiderio. HO conosciuto diverse persone che praticano, in modi diversissimi uno dall'altro. Alcuni in coppie stabili da decenni, altri solo per il piacere della pratica e fuori dalla coppia. Tenendo la coppia all'oscuro di questo tipo di piacere. Conosco cuck che adorano pulire la loro Dea dopo che lei ha avuto rapporti con l'altro, altri che rimangono legati (più o meno fisicamente) allo sguardo. Alcuni che hanno come fulcro il dono di sè ai desideri di lei, altri che semplicemente provano il piacere dell'umiliazione...è veramente variegato il panorama. E assolutamente sconosciuto ai più.
> 
> Anche perchè questo tipo di fantasie diciamo che non sono ben accette socialmente parlando...e la sciabola del giudizio sulla potenza cade spesso e volentieri a colpire...


Si generalizza proprio perché non si conosce (me compreso)
Finalmente cominciamo a parlarne in maniera più puntuale.
Discussione molto interessante.
Si dipanano le coltri...


----------



## spleen (16 Marzo 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Si generalizza proprio perché non si conosce (me compreso)
> Finalmente cominciamo a parlarne in maniera più puntuale.
> Discussione molto interessante.
> Si dipanano le coltri...


Quoto.


----------



## twinpeaks (16 Marzo 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma in teoria x me tutto è oggetto x noi, nella misura in cui ci "serve" a soddisfare un desiderio.
> 
> Dalla propria donna all'amministratore di condominio, all'impiegato alla posta che ci liquida l'f24
> 
> ...



Vogliamo essere ricambiati, dall'oggetto del nostro desiderio, mentre non ci frega niente se ci ricambia il postino. Vogliamo che al nostro desiderio, corrisponda un desiderio eguale. Non ti è piaciuto pagarti una donna perchè hai pensato, "Se la pago vuol dire che desidera i miei soldi e non me". 
Ora, di fronte a questa situazione apparentemente semplicissima, ci possono essere molte reazioni, complicazioni, etc.
Una complicazione monumentale te la richiamo in sintesi ricordandoti l'amore di Marcel per Albertine nella Recherche. Marcel ama Albertine che gli sfugge (_À l'ombre des jeunes filles en fleurs)_. Per averla la copre di soldi e se la chiude in casa (_La prisonniére_). Albertine non ne può più e scappa (_Albertine disparue). _Un 1200 pagine di romanzo.
Altra complicazione non letteraria: la prostituta è MOLTO brava, e ti dà l'impressione di ricambiare il tuo desiderio, di distinguerti e privilegiarti tra gli altri clienti. E' vero? Non è vero? Fino a che punto è vero o non vero? 
Ancora: Con salubre cinismo tu ti dici, mi faccio una scopata. Poi vai lì, e la ragazza ti suggerisce qualcosa che ti tocca. Che cosa? Un ricordo? una nostalgia? Un sorriso che risale dalla tua infanzia? Bàm, non dirò che ti innamori ma chissà...


----------



## ipazia (16 Marzo 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Si generalizza proprio perché non si conosce (me compreso)
> Finalmente cominciamo a parlarne in maniera più puntuale.
> Discussione molto interessante.
> Si dipanano le coltri...


E' una discussione interessante vero...come di solito accade quando si esce per un attimo dai "dover essere" e si inizia a semplicemente a "essere curiosi", per il piacere e il desiderio (sempre lì si torna) della Conoscenza...senza sentirsi aggrediti nelle proprie certezze 

E io vi lascio alla discussione, buon proseguimento a tutti


----------



## PresidentLBJ (16 Marzo 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...e quando è Lei la Dea?


Cioè sempre, nel caso del cuckolding.


----------



## twinpeaks (16 Marzo 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Esattamente.
> 
> Anche se non è detto che poi il tutto sia collocato in una situazione di dominazione/sottomissione.
> E a riguardo ci sarebbe da dire, visto che parlare di sottomissione e dominazione riporta istintivamente alle categorie dell'imposizione del potere, superiore e inferiore, ma non è di questo che si tratta. Anzi, senza una base paritaria, è disastro annunciato. E pure di quelli brutti brutti.
> ...


Concordo, con il caveat "se va bene". Se è un giro al supermercato meglio stare a casa, se è una discesa agli inferi c'è il rischio di non tornare.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (16 Marzo 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Chiudere la questione semplicisticamente motivando  questa come una delle tante varietà della vita sessuale di un individuo è  a sua volta una generalizzazione..


Che io non ho fatto. Non ho scritto "mi piace, de gustibus". Ho scritto  che ogni persona è un pianeta a sè e ha il suo percorso che l'ha portato  a desiderare, fantasticare ed eventualmente realizzare delle cose. 

Trovare una correlazione UNIVERSALE irrisolto/gay/impotente <----->  cuckold ha senso? Dimenticando: 1) che un uomo gay può trovare sesso  occasionale con uomini gay in cinque minuti e non ha bisogno di passare  lustri a convincere la moglie a farsi trombare da un altro e poi passare  altri lustri a cercare l'altro 2) che a volte si arriva ad una fantasia  solo perchè hai scoperto che esiste o perché qualcuno te l'ha fatta  apprezzare o hai conosciuto la persona giusta o altre banalità del  genere.

Se la discussione è incentrata sul giudizio sulla persona, parafrasando  potremmo anche sostenere che una donna appassionata di pompini in  ginocchio lo fa perchè è mentalmente una sguattera e non ha dignità.  Perchè nell'immaginario e nelle locuzioni stare in ginocchio ha (anche e  soprattutto) quella connotazione. Qui siamo sulla china di minigonna  ---> troia.

Piuttosto che autorispondersi alla domanda: per quale motivo uno diventa  cuckold? sarebbe veramente interessante domandarsi: come fai a trarre  piacere da qualcosa da cui tutti rifugguno? Come fa a piacerti un pugno  nello stomaco? Quali sono i meccanismi che ti portano a desiderare  questo? (In pratica: al di là di come hai iniziato, per quale motivo non smetti di esserlo o comunque di fantasticarci?)

Sul fatto che tu ti ecciti immaginare tua moglie e SOLO tua moglie  guardata nuda mi pare assolutamente normale e sarebbe strano il  contrario. A me (ma questo è uno dei tratti comuni a quasi tutte le  persone che hanno queste fantasie) ripugnerebbe pensare ad una mia  ipotetica amante nelle braccia di un altro o anche solo complice di un  altro e la sfanculerei all'istante. Certe fantasie funzionano SOLO e  soltanto con chi hai accanto per la vita.

Altro aspetto: tra fantasia e pratica c'è davvero tutta questa differenza oppure è solo questione di occasioni? Sicuro che in determinate situazioni, con determinate persone, in determinate fasi della tua vita non avresti esitato a mettere in pratica le tue fantasie?


----------



## Skorpio (16 Marzo 2017)

*...*



twinpeaks ha detto:


> Vogliamo essere ricambiati, dall'oggetto del nostro desiderio, mentre non ci frega niente se ci ricambia il postino. Vogliamo che al nostro desiderio, corrisponda un desiderio eguale. Non ti è piaciuto pagarti una donna perchè hai pensato, "Se la pago vuol dire che desidera i miei soldi e non me".
> Ora, di fronte a questa situazione apparentemente semplicissima, ci possono essere molte reazioni, complicazioni, etc.
> Una complicazione monumentale te la richiamo in sintesi ricordandoti l'amore di Marcel per Albertine nella Recherche. Marcel ama Albertine che gli sfugge (_À l'ombre des jeunes filles en fleurs)_. Per averla la copre di soldi e se la chiude in casa (_La prisonniére_). Albertine non ne può più e scappa (_Albertine disparue). _Un 1200 pagine di romanzo.
> Altra complicazione non letteraria: la prostituta è MOLTO brava, e ti dà l'impressione di ricambiare il tuo desiderio, di distinguerti e privilegiarti tra gli altri clienti. E' vero? Non è vero? Fino a che punto è vero o non vero?
> Ancora: Con salubre cinismo tu ti dici, mi faccio una scopata. Poi vai lì, e la ragazza ti suggerisce qualcosa che ti tocca. Che cosa? Un ricordo? una nostalgia? Un sorriso che risale dalla tua infanzia? Bàm, non dirò che ti innamori ma chissà...


Eeh.. Queste cose che scrivi sono intriganti e mica poco.

Marcel la tratta da oggetto proprio perché come dicevo sopra se ne fotte (x me) dell'individuo Albertine) e guarda solo ed esclusivamente a se stesso

Qui sta il punto che volevo rimarcare

L oggettivazione in cui conta solo quel che provo io, e tu sei solo funzionale a soddisfare quel che provo io

Il resto (tu) non conta un cazzo

E come non ricordare ancora oggi quanti x avere il suo "oggetto" truccano eventi, alterano circostanze, infangano terzi.... Si "truccano" da principi(esse)

Quello è esattamente l'oggettivazione a cui mi riferisco

Io voglio te. E tu non conti un cazzo


----------



## spleen (16 Marzo 2017)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Che io non ho fatto. Non ho scritto "mi piace, de gustibus". Ho scritto  che ogni persona è un pianeta a sè e ha il suo percorso che l'ha portato  a desiderare, fantasticare ed eventualmente realizzare delle cose.
> 
> Trovare una correlazione UNIVERSALE irrisolto/gay/impotente <----->  cuckold ha senso? Dimenticando: 1) che un uomo gay può trovare sesso  occasionale con uomini gay in cinque minuti e non ha bisogno di passare  lustri a convincere la moglie a farsi trombare da un altro e poi passare  altri lustri a cercare l'altro 2) che a volte si arriva ad una fantasia  solo perchè hai scoperto che esiste o perché qualcuno te l'ha fatta  apprezzare o hai conosciuto la persona giusta o altre banalità del  genere.
> 
> ...


Immagino ci voglia anche la convinzione e soprattutto il coraggio. (O l' incoscienza?) Qualsiasi desiderio puo essere arrestato dalla constatazione della sua difficile percorribilità o da una prospettiva di dolore tuo o di chi ami.


----------



## MariLea (16 Marzo 2017)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Che io non ho fatto. Non ho scritto "mi piace, de gustibus". Ho scritto  che ogni persona è un pianeta a sè e ha il suo percorso che l'ha portato  a desiderare, fantasticare ed eventualmente realizzare delle cose.
> 
> Trovare una correlazione UNIVERSALE irrisolto/gay/impotente <----->  cuckold ha senso? Dimenticando: 1) che un uomo gay può trovare sesso  occasionale con uomini gay in cinque minuti e non ha bisogno di passare  lustri a convincere la moglie a farsi trombare da un altro e poi passare  altri lustri a cercare l'altro 2) che a volte si arriva ad una fantasia  solo perchè hai scoperto che esiste o perché qualcuno te l'ha fatta  apprezzare o hai conosciuto la persona giusta o altre banalità del  genere.
> 
> ...


Straquoto :up:
E quanta gente rigida ho conosciuto che ha cambiato registro in altra fase della sua vita con compagni/e differenti...


----------



## Foglia (16 Marzo 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eeh.. Queste cose che scrivi sono intriganti e mica poco.Marcel la tratta da oggetto proprio perché come dicevo sopra se ne fotte (x me) dell'individuo Albertine) e guarda solo ed esclusivamente a se stessoQui sta il punto che volevo rimarcareL oggettivazione in cui conta solo quel che provo io, e tu sei solo funzionale a soddisfare quel che provo ioIl resto (tu) non conta un cazzoE come non ricordare ancora oggi quanti x avere il suo "oggetto" truccano eventi, alterano circostanze, infangano terzi.... Si "truccano" da principi(esse)Quello è esattamente l'oggettivazione a cui mi riferiscoIo voglio te. E tu non conti un cazzo


Non sono mica troppo convinta di questa cosa. Mi spiego: tratti l'egoismo come fosse una componente colpevole del rapporto. In questi mesi ho imparato che ciascuno ha il preciso dovere, verso se stesso, di guardare al proprio benessere. Non sono convinta, in quest'ottica, che fare il proprio benessere significhi mistificare se stesso al fine di ingannare l'altro. Perché l'altro presto o tardi se ne accorge. O anche ipotizzando che non se ne accorga mai, tu ti ritrovi schiavo dei tuoi stessi artifici. Per me l'egoismo sta nel perseguire il proprio piacere in armonia col piacere di un altro. E chissenefrega se in quest'ottica vedo l'altro come un mezzo. L'importante è che di fatto l'altro sia appunto altro, e come tale trovi il proprio piacere in me . Che di mistificazioni e manipolazioni non si campa in eterno, e soprattutto alla fine non ci campa bene chi le mette in essere. I nodi vengono al pettine.


----------



## twinpeaks (16 Marzo 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eeh.. Queste cose che scrivi sono intriganti e mica poco.
> 
> Marcel la tratta da oggetto proprio perché come dicevo sopra se ne fotte (x me) dell'individuo Albertine) e guarda solo ed esclusivamente a se stesso
> 
> ...


Uscire da se stessi e vedere l'altro com'è e non come tu desideri che sia è la cosa più difficile dell'universo noto e ignoto.


----------



## Skorpio (16 Marzo 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Per me l'egoismo sta nel perseguire il proprio piacere in armonia col piacere di un altro.


Sono d'accordo con questo

Ma io aggiungo  al "proprio piacere" "per l'altro"

E al piacere dell'altro aggiungo "per me"

Piacere per l individuo, non perché mi fa trombare 3,volte al giorno uno, e perché mi riempie di gioielli l'altro

Piacere per l'individuo, non per quello che "mi offre"

Sembra la stessa cosa.. Ma non è per nulla la stessa cosa (per me ovvio)

Io la differenza la colgo fortissima da sempre, sia da me verso l altro che viceversa


----------



## insane (16 Marzo 2017)

uao, non mi azzardo a partecipare perche' siete due livelli sopra, ma mi state (soprattutto [MENTION=7008]twinpeaks[/MENTION]) facendo pensare molto, grazie


----------



## Foglia (16 Marzo 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con questoMa io aggiungo  al "proprio piacere" "per l'altro"E al piacere dell'altro aggiungo "per me"Piacere per l individuo, non perché mi fa trombare 3,volte al giorno uno, e perché mi riempie di gioielli l'altroPiacere per l'individuo, non per quello che "mi offre"Sembra la stessa cosa.. Ma non è per nulla la stessa cosa (per me ovvio)Io la differenza la colgo fortissima da sempre, sia da me verso l altro che viceversa


Eppure una buona parte del piacere che diamo all'altro sta proprio in quello che gli sappiamo offrire. Non credo tu ne faccia un discrimine dal punto di vista materiale /spirituale. Finché mi dici che si può offrire l'ascolto, come un momento spensierato, oltre che un gioiello, ti seguo. Perché se fosse invece che tutte le cose si fanno con piacere per il solo fatto che fa piacere cio' che fa piacere all'altro... Beh. Ti dico non sempre, per come la penso io. Alcune cose costano fatica, mica piacere. Questo non toglie però nulla se e' compensato da altro


----------



## Skorpio (16 Marzo 2017)

*...*



Cielo ha detto:


> Eppure una buona parte del piacere che diamo all'altro sta proprio in quello che gli sappiamo offrire. Non credo tu ne faccia un discrimine dal punto di vista materiale /spirituale. Finché mi dici che si può offrire l'ascolto, come un momento spensierato, oltre che un gioiello, ti seguo. Perché se fosse invece che tutte le cose si fanno con piacere per il solo fatto che fa piacere cio' che fa piacere all'altro... Beh. Ti dico non sempre, per come la penso io. Alcune cose costano fatica, mica piacere. Questo non toglie però nulla se e' compensato da altro


Esempio pratico: tu stai con me (tra l altro) perché ti porto 3,mesi al mare e perché vivi nella mia villa tuscolana

Tu non sei una donna che va bene x me 

Io ho "offerto" sempre molto poco di me, proprio perche TERRORIZZATO dal mettermi accanto una che stava con me per quel che "offrivo"

Poi... Compreso e verificato che stai con me x il piacere di stare con me, allora offro anche ..

Dopo però 

Un po a rovescio di come funziona in genere, diciamo


----------



## Foglia (16 Marzo 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Esempio pratico: tu stai con me (tra l altro) perché ti porto 3,mesi al mare e perché vivi nella mia villa tuscolanaTu non sei una donna che va bene x me Io ho "offerto" sempre molto poco di me, proprio perche TERRORIZZATO dal mettermi accanto una che stava con me per quel che "offrivo"Poi... Compreso e verificato che stai con me x il piacere di stare con me, allora offro anche ..Dopo però Un po a rovescio di come funziona in genere, diciamo


E' un discorso a cui stasera  (figlio consentendo) vorrei dare una risposta diffusa. Mi riservo di replicarti, che mica sono del tutto d'accordo


----------



## twinpeaks (16 Marzo 2017)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Se la discussione è incentrata sul giudizio sulla persona, parafrasando  potremmo anche sostenere che* una donna appassionata di pompini in  ginocchio lo fa perchè è mentalmente una sguattera e non ha dignità.*  Perchè nell'immaginario e nelle locuzioni stare in ginocchio ha (anche e  soprattutto) quella connotazione. Qui siamo sulla china di minigonna  ---> troia.
> 
> ?


La passione per i pompini in ginocchio (caso tutt'altro che raro) è probabilissimo che si leghi proprio al piacere travolgente che ella prova rinunciando alla propria dignità, alla sua dignità di essere umano, cittadina, lavoratrice, madre, moglie, sorella, elettrice del partito X, titolare di diritti politici attivi e passivi, eventualmente autrice di preziosi studi, scienziata e benefattrice dell'umanità, etc.;  il grande piacere di mettersi nella posizione della serva e dell'orante davanti al sesso dell'uomo, anzi del maschio, che come certificano gli innumerevoli obelischi sparsi per il mondo e le intere civiltà edificate sulla spada, è il simbolo della potenza per antonomasia.
Il piacere e l'erotismo sono fatti così, e anche in tanti altri modi poco dignitosi. Se ci sono due cose che NON vanno insieme, sono la dignità e il piacere erotico.
Da questo perchè mai si deve dedurre che la signora X, amante del pompino in ginocchio, è mentalmente una sguattera o non ha dignità? Motivo non ce n'è. Anzi: se non avesse dignità, che piacere proverebbe a rinunciarvi? Nessuno.


----------



## ipazia (16 Marzo 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> La passione per i pompini in ginocchio (caso tutt'altro che raro) è probabilissimo che si leghi proprio al piacere travolgente che ella prova rinunciando alla propria dignità, alla sua dignità di essere umano, cittadina, lavoratrice, madre, moglie, sorella, elettrice del partito X, titolare di diritti politici attivi e passivi, eventualmente autrice di preziosi studi, scienziata e benefattrice dell'umanità, etc.;  il grande piacere di mettersi nella posizione della serva e dell'orante davanti al sesso dell'uomo, anzi del maschio, che come certificano gli innumerevoli obelischi sparsi per il mondo e le intere civiltà edificate sulla spada, è il simbolo della potenza per antonomasia.
> Il piacere e l'erotismo sono fatti così, e anche in tanti altri modi poco dignitosi. Se ci sono due cose che NON vanno insieme, sono la dignità e il piacere erotico.
> Da questo perchè mai si deve dedurre che la signora X, amante del pompino in ginocchio, è mentalmente una sguattera o non ha dignità? Motivo non ce n'è. Anzi: se non avesse dignità, che piacere proverebbe a rinunciarvi? Nessuno.


Epperò...come per la moglie con un altro...anche per i pompini non è tanto la posizione esteriore a essere davvero significativa. 

E' quella interiore. 

Da fuori un uomo che cede la sua donna, che a lui ha ceduto il potere in quell'occasione dell'uso del suo corpo, è molto simile all'uomo che ha ceduto alla sua donna, in quell'occasione, il potere sul suo (di lui) desiderio di lei

Ma internamente, in termini di posizioni interiori, le posizioni e la cessione, condivisa, del potere sono, si potrebbe dire, speculari. 

Allo stesso modo (e qui ho informazioni di prima mano ) una donna in ginocchio mentre fa un pompino è sempre in ginocchio.

Eppure si può essere in ginocchio avendo ceduto a lui il controllo del pompino, oppure essere in ginocchio ma avendo in mano (ops, in bocca...) il potere che lui ha ceduto...

Posizioni interne e posizioni esterne...non sempre si corrispondono...ed è una di quelle parti interessanti e rischiose dei giretti agli inferi


----------



## twinpeaks (16 Marzo 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Epperò...come per la moglie con un altro...anche per i pompini non è tanto la posizione esteriore a essere davvero significativa.
> 
> E' quella interiore.
> 
> ...


E su questo non c'è dubbio, si può stare in ginocchio e sentirsi sul trono, come no, come d'altronde servo e signore sono sempre un'endiadi, dove ciascuno dipende dall'altro per esistere così.


----------



## spleen (16 Marzo 2017)

Mi avete fatto venire in mente un vecchio film della Lina Wertmuller:
Travolti da un insolito destino nell'azzurro mare d'agosto, dove i ruoli rispetto alla vita reale vengono sconvolti sull' isola del naufragio, per poi riprendere come prima al ritorno alla civiltà.
Ecco il sesso ed il desiderio assomigliano un po' ad una vacanza del ruolo sociale di ogni giorno.


----------



## ipazia (16 Marzo 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> E su questo non c'è dubbio, si può stare in ginocchio e sentirsi sul trono, come no, come d'altronde servo e signore sono sempre un'endiadi, dove ciascuno dipende dall'altro per esistere così.


...già..è un trono che esiste solo nell'isola che non c'è ...anche se io preferisco inter-dipendenza a dipendenza...

e quell'isola non è ripetibile...ognuna è a sè...


----------



## Skorpio (16 Marzo 2017)

*...*



Cielo ha detto:


> E' un discorso a cui stasera  (figlio consentendo) vorrei dare una risposta diffusa. Mi riservo di replicarti, che mica sono del tutto d'accordo


Aspetto tua replica, spero spumeggiante, anche perché qui si parte dal pompino in ginocchio in su, e mi sento un tantino un pesce fuor d'acqua con le mie sensazioni e i miei bisogni in un contesto di coppia


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Marzo 2017)

Come farò a leggere 22 pagine ? 
Stasera no


----------



## danny (16 Marzo 2017)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Che io non ho fatto. Non ho scritto "mi piace, de gustibus". Ho scritto  che ogni persona è un pianeta a sè e ha il suo percorso che l'ha portato  a desiderare, fantasticare ed eventualmente realizzare delle cose.
> 
> Trovare una correlazione UNIVERSALE irrisolto/gay/impotente <----->  cuckold ha senso? Dimenticando: 1) che un uomo gay può trovare sesso  occasionale con uomini gay in cinque minuti e non ha bisogno di passare  lustri a convincere la moglie a farsi trombare da un altro e poi passare  altri lustri a cercare l'altro 2) che a volte si arriva ad una fantasia  solo perchè hai scoperto che esiste o perché qualcuno te l'ha fatta  apprezzare o hai conosciuto la persona giusta o altre banalità del  genere.
> 
> ...


Non sono sicuro di niente. 
Per un certo periodo sono stato attratto dalla cosa a livello di fantasia. Ma non ho idea per mancanza di esperienza se all'atto pratico avrei avuto le sensazioni che mi aspettavo. Ne ho parlato con mia moglie ma nulla di fatto mentre con le foto abbiamo giocato parecchio. Ho solo la certezza che quando sono stato tradito ho provato dolore e ansia e da allora questa fantasia non c'è più ma solo disagio al pensiero. E anche ripudio di quel desiderio. 
Sul resto concordo.


----------



## danny (16 Marzo 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Anzi: se non avesse dignità, che piacere proverebbe a rinunciarvi? Nessuno.


Vero.


----------



## Skorpio (17 Marzo 2017)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> sarebbe veramente interessante domandarsi: come fai a trarre  piacere da qualcosa da cui tutti rifugguno? Come fa a piacerti un pugno  nello stomaco? Quali sono i meccanismi che ti portano a desiderare  questo? (In pratica: al di là di come hai iniziato, per quale motivo non smetti di esserlo o comunque di fantasticarci?)


Per me hai ragione, è proprio quello il fulcro, l interesse, la curiosità di capire

Però è anche vero che a questo tipo di curiosità di sapere, viene risposto in modo difensivo, quasi stizzito

Direi quasi autogiudicante

Del tipo: " Oh che cazzo vuoi, per me è cosi e punto"

E allora credo di  capire che c'è spesso più la volontà di sbattere in faccia un qualcosa (x provocare, per spettacolarizzare, per farsi vanto, non so..) che di utilizzare questo qualcosa x discuterne assieme in modo curioso e aperto (cosa che trova MOLTA MENO disponibilità)

E la domanda mi RIsorge spontanea: perché ciò?


----------



## danny (17 Marzo 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Per me hai ragione, è proprio quello il fulcro, l interesse, la curiosità di capire
> 
> Però è anche vero che a questo tipo di curiosità di sapere, viene risposto in modo difensivo, quasi stizzito
> 
> ...


Quoto.
Non lo so perché accade. Paura del giudizio, forse? 
Però anch'io ho constatato che è difficile parlarne anche qui, dove in fin dei conti si è detto di tutto, anche in materia di tecniche sessuali. Ma su questa cosa ci sono sempre state difficoltà.
Eppure non è affatto poco comune, almeno tra le fantasie sessuali (che poi non si abbia il coraggio di metterle in pratica è un altro discorso).


----------



## francoff (17 Marzo 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Quoto.
> Non lo so perché accade. Paura del giudizio, forse?
> Però anch'io ho constatato che è *difficile parlarne anche qui*, dove in fin dei conti si è detto di tutto, anche in materia di tecniche sessuali. Ma su questa cosa ci sono sempre state difficoltà.
> Eppure non è affatto poco comune, almeno tra le fantasie sessuali (che poi non si abbia il coraggio di metterle in pratica è un altro discorso).


Forse perchè qui c' è chi ha gi condiviso,..... suo malgrado?


----------



## twinpeaks (17 Marzo 2017)

Tra la fantasia e la sua realizzazione, stessa differenza che tra il dire e il fare: c'è di mezzo il mare. Può essere un mare dove si fa una bella crociera, o un mare dove si naufraga. Si può anche, semplicemente, scoprire che si soffre di mal di mare.
Il perchè delle perversioni c'è sempre (c'è sempre un perchè). Vale anche per le perversioni più estremiste (es., pedofilia). La giustificazione del perverso, "perchè sì", è esatta nella misura in cui la perversione è idiosincratica, intensamente personale. Poi collima con il senso comune, perchè oggi il senso comune suggerisce che non ci sono norme se non quelle del diritto positivo, e tutto il resto dipende dalla preferenza individuale (il nichilismo è questa cosa qui). 
Poi, certo, il "perchè sì" taglia corto, non è che aiuti tanto a capire.


----------



## Skorpio (17 Marzo 2017)

*...*



francoff ha detto:


> Forse perchè qui c' è chi ha gi condiviso,..... suo malgrado?


Quota anche   [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] nel quotare qui te: non lo so.

Ho delle ipotesi che mi faccio volta volta.. In base al "modo" con cui uno/a reagisce con lo scritto

Ma al di là delle mie ipotesi, prendo atto che la controparte non desidera (o non sa e non vuole)  andare avanti, e la rispetto.

Però cosi è ovvio che non c'è confronto, ma solo una mera "esposizione superficiale" dei propri gusti

A me piace che lei mi gratti la schiena in ginocchio

A me guardarla dalla serratura mentre va con un altro

A me che mi porti il caffè in bikini

A me 
A  me 
A me....


----------



## Divì (17 Marzo 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Tra la fantasia e la sua realizzazione, stessa differenza che tra il dire e il fare: c'è di mezzo il mare. Può essere un mare dove si fa una bella crociera, o un mare dove si naufraga. Si può anche, semplicemente, scoprire che si soffre di mal di mare.
> Il perchè delle perversioni c'è sempre (c'è sempre un perchè). Vale anche per le perversioni più estremiste (es., pedofilia). La giustificazione del perverso, "perchè sì", è esatta nella misura in cui la perversione è idiosincratica, intensamente personale. Poi collima con il senso comune, perchè oggi il senso comune suggerisce che non ci sono norme se non quelle del diritto positivo, e tutto il resto dipende dalla preferenza individuale (il nichilismo è questa cosa qui).
> Poi, certo, il "perchè sì" taglia corto, non è che aiuti tanto a capire.


Ricordo una conferenza di Recalcati (lo so, è un concorrente e pure lacaniano, che non è una passeggiata di salute  ) in cui diceva che una caratteristica della perversione sta proprio nel fatto che il soggetto di fronte al suo desiderio o fantasia si domanda "perché no?" Che mi sembra speculare a quanto da te esplicitato, ma molto più illuminante dal punto di vista della comprensione dei confini tra desiderio / fantasia e agito / perversione, appunto. Io almeno l'ho trovato illuminante.


----------



## francoff (17 Marzo 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Ricordo una conferenza di Recalcati (lo so, è un concorrente e pure lacaniano, che non è una passeggiata di salute  ) in cui diceva che una caratteristica della perversione sta proprio nel fatto che il soggetto di fronte al suo desiderio o fantasia si domanda "perché no?" Che mi sembra speculare a quanto da te esplicitato, ma molto più illuminante dal punto di vista della comprensione dei confini tra desiderio / fantasia e agito / perversione, appunto. Io almeno l'ho trovato illuminante.



Caspita, mi puoi spiegare con parole semplici cosa hai scritto ? Non ho capito nulla


----------



## twinpeaks (17 Marzo 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Ricordo una conferenza di Recalcati (lo so, è un concorrente e pure lacaniano, che non è una passeggiata di salute  ) in cui diceva che una caratteristica della perversione sta proprio nel fatto che il soggetto di fronte al suo desiderio o fantasia si domanda "perché no?" Che mi sembra speculare a quanto da te esplicitato, ma molto più illuminante dal punto di vista della comprensione dei confini tra desiderio / fantasia e agito / perversione, appunto. Io almeno l'ho trovato illuminante.


Come concorrente recalcati (minuscola) avrebbe torto a prescindere, ma per stavolta gli darò ragione, va'. Lacan, che  con i suoi tratti un po' cialtroneschi era tuttavia, e anche senza tuttavia, molto profondo, è uno studioso bravissimo del desiderio nell'età del nichilismo (il nichilismo è chiedersi sistematicamente "perchè no") . Lui poi dice che il desiderio è sempre così, per essenza, e qua dissento, ma nell'Occidente di oggi è, in effetti, in larga misura così. Il sistema simbolico nel quale viviamo è destrutturante proprio perchè non propone risposte adeguate alla domanda "perchè no" (la nostra è una civiltà perversa, nel senso tecnico della parola). 
Le risposte correnti alla domanda "perchè no" sono due: 1) "sei libero fin dove non ledi la libertà altrui" 2) non posso materialmente (non ho i soldi, non ho il fisico, etc.) 
La 2 funziona, entro certi limiti (puoi sempre rubare, intervenire tecnicamente sul tuo corpo, etc.). La 1 non funziona per niente perchè non è assolutamente chiaro quali siano i limiti della libertà altrui, e qui si parla di desiderio, quindi la traduzione dovrebbe essere "puoi desiderare finchè non ledi il desiderio altrui", una frase affatto priva di significato.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (17 Marzo 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Tra la fantasia e la sua realizzazione, stessa  differenza che tra il dire e il fare: c'è di mezzo il mare. Può essere  un mare dove si fa una bella crociera, o un mare dove si naufraga. Si  può anche, semplicemente, scoprire che si soffre di mal di mare.


Ok, il mio discorso era correlato all'indole sessuale di una persona. Il  fantasticarci di Danny o di chiunque, il desiderarlo, l'eccitarsi  pensandoci rappresenta quello. Che sia un cuckold in pectore o reale è  questione di destino di trovarsi sia lui che lei nella situazione  giusta, con le persone giuste, nel mood giusto, nella fase esistenziale  giusta, ecc. 



> Il perchè delle perversioni c'è sempre (c'è sempre un perchè). Vale  anche per le perversioni più estremiste (es., pedofilia).


Contesto la generalizzazione. Personalmente ci sono arrivato perchè cercavo racconti erotici di esperienze reali, vissute (la banalità del male :carneval



> Poi, certo, il "perchè sì" taglia corto, non è che aiuti tanto a capire.


Quando se n'è parlato c'è sempre stato l'assalto alla  persona: gay, impotente, ecc. (che poi non si capisce perchè uno che  dice tranquillamente "sono cuckold" dovrebbe vergognarsi a dire in  anonimato "sono cuckold perchè quando vedo un uccellone mi viene  l'acquolina e vado in ovulazione" o "sono cuckold da quando mi hanno  tolto la prostata": state sereni che il giorno che mi pruderà lo  sfintere sarete i primi a saperlo). L'atteggiamento di verità assoluta è  da entrambe le parti.


----------



## Divì (17 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Caspita, mi puoi spiegare con parole semplici cosa hai scritto ? Non ho capito nulla


Credo abbia chiarito meglio di me [MENTION=7008]twinpeaks[/MENTION].

Personalmente ho passato mesi ed anni a domandarmi *perché* l'uomo che ho amato, il padre che ho scelto per i miei figli sia caduto in una ossessione di tipo sessuale, nonostante io sia una donna mediamente bella sana intelligente e - soprattutto - priva di timidezze e con un approccio che credevo vitale nei confronti del sesso, e infatti oggi ho accanto un uomo nel quale permane un problema di desiderio. Adesso ho capito che ha semplicemente risposto a se stesso "perchè no?"

Per il resto quoto [MENTION=7008]twinpeaks[/MENTION]


----------



## twinpeaks (17 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Caspita, mi puoi spiegare con parole semplici cosa hai scritto ? Non ho capito nulla


Esempio. Un padre non perverso non prova desiderio per la figlia, anche se è una ragazza molto seducente. Non deve sforzarsi per non andarci a letto, il suo desiderio la esclude. Un padre perverso sente, dentro di sé, sotto il piano della coscienza, desiderio per la figlia. Se il desiderio perverso e forte, la domanda perché no affiorerà alla.coscienza, e un abilissimo filosofo che gli abita dentro fornirà le giustificazioni necessarie per passare all atto. 
Ho fatto l esempio di una trasgressione che e tale per tutti o quasi. Quando invece la pratica perversa non incontra un divieto sociale e simbolico solido, e tutto più rapido e facile


----------



## francoff (17 Marzo 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Esempio. Un padre non perverso non prova desiderio per la figlia, anche se è una ragazza molto seducente. Non deve sforzarsi per non andarci a letto, il suo desiderio la esclude. Un padre perverso sente, dentro di sé, sotto il piano della coscienza, desiderio per la figlia. Se il desiderio perverso e forte, la domanda perché no affiorerà alla.coscienza, e un abilissimo filosofo che gli abita dentro fornirà le giustificazioni necessarie per passare all atto.
> Ho fatto l esempio di una trasgressione che e tale per tutti o quasi. Quando invece la pratica perversa non incontra un divieto sociale e simbolico solido, e tutto più rapido e facile


ora è chiaro, grazie


----------



## ipazia (18 Marzo 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Concordo, con il caveat "se va bene". Se è un giro al supermercato meglio stare a casa, se è una discesa agli inferi c'è il rischio di non tornare.


Non è una discesa che si può fare a caso...o con superficialità...non è per tutti, e non si può andare con chiunque, men che meno senza se stessi 

ma nel nutrimento delle radici che stanno sotto, c'è Casa


----------



## ipazia (18 Marzo 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Uscire da se stessi e vedere l'altro com'è e non come tu desideri che sia è la cosa più difficile dell'universo noto e ignoto.


...non essere schiavi del desiderio e delle aspettative...di se stessi, in buona sostanza...

per quanto mi riguarda, non trovo altra finalità nel relazionarmi con...in particolare partendo dal presupposto che non è un atto di potere sull'altro, quel vedere...ma è un Dono e un'offerta che l'altro fa in libertà e per se stesso...

è uno dei motivi per cui la dipendenza ha poco a che fare con questo di cui stiamo parlando, e anche la compulsività...


----------



## Foglia (18 Marzo 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Aspetto tua replica, spero spumeggiante, anche perché qui si parte dal pompino in ginocchio in su, e mi sento un tantino un pesce fuor d'acqua con le mie sensazioni e i miei bisogni in un contesto di coppia


Due volte ho provato a replicare ampiamente e due volte col telefono mi si è cancellato il :carneval:

La farò breve: condivido il tuo discorso in parte. Cioè con un limite: non condivido il comportamento di chi, per testare il disinteresse dell'altro, lo mette alla prova nascondendo i propri beni materiali.

Se il tuo discorso si limita ad offrire con gradualità, ci sta tutto. Ma se ti fai prestare la panda scassata per portarmi fuori a cena, apposta per non fare vedere che invece hai il Mercedes, allora mi sentirei solo svalutata. Se mi dici che hai una catapecchia e poi invece vengo a sapere che hai una villazza a tre piani, idem.

Se invece non nascondi nulla, ma offri piano piano direi che è perfettamente comprensibile da me 

Spero non mi si cancelli anche questo, altrimenti rinuncio


----------



## Skorpio (18 Marzo 2017)

*...*



Cielo ha detto:


> Due volte ho provato a replicare ampiamente e due volte col telefono mi si è cancellato il :carneval:
> 
> La farò breve: condivido il tuo discorso in parte. Cioè con un limite: non condivido il comportamento di chi, per testare il disinteresse dell'altro, lo mette alla prova nascondendo i propri beni materiali.
> 
> ...


È chiarissimo 

No, non nascondereii nulla.. 
Ma non nascondere è una cosa

 "offrire" tipo promozione Sky 12 mesi cinema calcio e sport al prezzo di € 24,99 al mese - entra nel mondo Sky

È tutta un'altra cosa..


----------



## Foglia (18 Marzo 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È chiarissimo No, non nascondereii nulla.. Ma non nascondere è una cosa "offrire" tipo promozione Sky 12 mesi cinema calcio e sport al prezzo di € 24,99 al mese - entra nel mondo SkyÈ tutta un'altra cosa..


Ti sei mai chiesto il perché di questa cosa?Cioè: hai paura di non essere apprezzato per quello che sei o piuttosto hai paura che di te si apprezzi solo una parte?Sembra uguale ma non lo e'. Tu sei anche il tuo corredo materiale. Io non ho un cacchio, quindi diciamo che quel poco che e' solo mio tendo a tenerlo stretto per un'ottica di sopravvivenza Che poi non è vero, forse è vero che la tendenza a presentarmi sottotono un po' ce l'ho di mio


----------



## Skorpio (18 Marzo 2017)

*...*



Cielo ha detto:


> Ti sei mai chiesto il perché di questa cosa?Cioè: hai paura di non essere apprezzato per quello che sei o piuttosto hai paura che di te si apprezzi solo una parte?Sembra uguale ma non lo e'. Tu sei anche il tuo corredo materiale. Io non ho un cacchio, quindi diciamo che quel poco che e' solo mio tendo a tenerlo stretto per un'ottica di sopravvivenza Che poi non è vero, forse è vero che la tendenza a presentarmi sottotono un po' ce l'ho di mio


Si che me lo sono chiesto e x fortuna mi sono anche risposto 

Perché desidero avere vicino persone che stanno con me per quello che sono e non per cio che offro.

È la differenza tra il soggetto e l'oggetto

Io voglio esser cliente Sky (nella"esempio balordo di prima) non per il pacchetto che mi offre, ma per come è l azienda

Rispettosa dei dipendenti, con una compagine sociale sana, con soldi puliti nel capitale, con pratiche commerciali leali, con rapporto col cliente trasparente e non invasivo

(È un esempio, eh? Che ne so io di quel che intopano a Sky)

Se tutto questo non c'è, il giorno che ho un problema piccolo piccolo me lo butteranno nel culo fino alle palle, lasciandomi li col mio problema, se non è funzionale al loro tornaconto del momento.

Questo vale anche x le persone. Per me

E ciò è visibile a tutti

Purtroppo anche qui dentro, a volte


----------



## Foglia (18 Marzo 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si che me lo sono chiesto e x fortuna mi sono anche risposto Perché desidero avere vicino persone che stanno con me per quello che sono e non per cio che offro.È la differenza tra il soggetto e l'oggettoIo voglio esser cliente Sky (nella"esempio balordo di prima) non per il pacchetto che mi offre, ma per come è l aziendaRispettosa dei dipendenti, con una compagine sociale sana, con soldi puliti nel capitale, con pratiche commerciali leali, con rapporto col cliente trasparente e non invasivo(È un esempio, eh? Che ne so io di quel che intopano a Sky)Se tutto questo non c'è, il giorno che ho un problema piccolo piccolo me lo butteranno nel culo fino alle palle, lasciandomi li col mio problema, se non è funzionale al loro tornaconto del momento.Questo vale anche x le persone. Per meE ciò è visibile a tuttiPurtroppo anche qui dentro, a volte


Quindi stai dicendo che non sei tra quelli che comprano nei negozi dei cinesi


----------



## Skorpio (18 Marzo 2017)

*...*



Cielo ha detto:


> Quindi stai dicendo che non sei tra quelli che comprano nei negozi dei cinesi


Beh io parlavo di persone.. 
E fare una trattativa commwrciale seria con un cinese è complicatissimo, al di là del negozio di chincaglierie.

Ma guarda che anche in ambito commerciale questi valori su una parte dei consumatori stanno prendendo piede.

Se un certo prodotto non è fabbricato secondo una certa etica, perde fette di mercato, anche se ha la medesima qualità di altri e un prezzo piu basso.

Non lo dico io, lo dice il mercato


----------



## Foglia (18 Marzo 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Beh io parlavo di persone.. E fare una trattativa commwrciale seria con un cinese è complicatissimo, al di là del negozio di chincaglierie.Ma guarda che anche in ambito commerciale questi valori su una parte dei consumatori stanno prendendo piede.Se un certo prodotto non è fabbricato secondo una certa etica, perde fette di mercato, anche se ha la medesima qualità di altri e un prezzo piu basso.Non lo dico io, lo dice il mercato


Perde quella fetta di mercato che può fare la scelta senza troppi sacrifici. Vero.


----------



## Skorpio (18 Marzo 2017)

*...*



Cielo ha detto:


> Perde quella fetta di mercato che può fare la scelta senza troppi sacrifici. Vero.


.. O che anche con sacrificio ma non rinuncia a certi valori......


----------



## Foglia (19 Marzo 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> .. O che anche con sacrificio ma non rinuncia a certi valori......


Non lo so. Quando magari ti trovi a dover far quadrare le spese mensili della famiglia  (ed è una situazione che vivono in tanti) sarà brutto a dirsi ma magari ci guardi meno.


----------



## trilobita (19 Marzo 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Non lo so. Quando magari ti trovi a dover far quadrare le spese mensili della famiglia  (ed è una situazione che vivono in tanti) sarà brutto a dirsi ma magari ci guardi meno.


I prodotti biologici,per esempio,costano di più di quelli tradizionali,tipo frutta e verdura,ma proporzionalmente meno dei prodotti di quarant'anni fa,prima del boom chimico.
I prodotti,solitamente abbigliamento,liberi da schiavitù minorile,a mio avviso,non esistono,o quantomeno non sono credibili nelle loro certificazioni.
Bisogna andare,come si suol dire,sulla fiducia,purtroppo.


----------



## Foglia (19 Marzo 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> I prodotti biologici,per esempio,costano di più di quelli tradizionali,tipo frutta e verdura,ma proporzionalmente meno dei prodotti di quarant'anni fa,prima del boom chimico.
> I prodotti,solitamente abbigliamento,liberi da schiavitù minorile,a mio avviso,non esistono,o quantomeno non sono credibili nelle loro certificazioni.
> Bisogna andare,come si suol dire,sulla fiducia,purtroppo.


Oramai tutto e' fabbricato in Cina, Taiwan e paesi dove il lavoro non è certo regolamentato come da noi. Peraltro perché un prodotto sia etichettato come made in Italy e' sufficiente che solo la fase finale della lavorazione (l'assemblaggio ad esempio) o comunque solo certe fasi avvengano in Italia. E così spesso si acquista made in Italy di prodotti le cui materie prime sono state acquistate comunque altrove. A prezzo più caro. Bisogna averne consapevolezza.

Quanto al resto.... Sfido chiunque a dire di non essere mai entrato in un negozio di cineserie.


----------



## Skorpio (19 Marzo 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> perché un prodotto sia etichettato come made in Italy e' sufficiente che solo la fase finale della lavorazione (l'assemblaggio ad esempio) o comunque solo certe fasi avvengano in Italia. .


No 

È necessario che almeno il 50% del costo per la sua realizzazione, ivi compresi i costi di manodopera e non solo quelli dei pezzi che lo compongono, sia riconducibile alla origine dell etichetta (Italia)

Comunque il mio era un paragone.. 

Ma cosi come nel commercio, anche tra le persone, c'è chi guarda la "offerta interessante, disinteressandosi del resto (a me da questo, a me va bene cosi)

Cosi se un tale A ME MI offre fiori e agli altri gli brucia le case e le auto, uno dice: "mah.. A ME MI offre i fiori, quindi per me è bravo, degli altri che mi frega"

Il problema è che nella vita la ruota gira, e quando arriverà il giorno che mi brucia l'auto anche a me, sarà inutile stupirsi o cadere dalle nuvole .

Era scritto, ma ci si è voltati dall altra parte, guardando solo ciò che ci offriva e non ciò che era


----------



## Foglia (19 Marzo 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> No È necessario che almeno il 50% del costo per la sua realizzazione, ivi compresi i costi di manodopera e non solo quelli dei pezzi che lo compongono, sia riconducibile alla origine dell etichetta (Italia)Comunque il mio era un paragone.. Ma cosi come nel commercio, anche tra le persone, c'è chi guarda la "offerta interessante, disinteressandosi del resto (a me da questo, a me va bene cosi)Cosi se un tale A ME MI offre fiori e agli altri gli brucia le case e le auto, uno dice: "mah.. A ME MI offre i fiori, quindi per me è bravo, degli altri che mi frega"Il problema è che nella vita la ruota gira, e quando arriverà il giorno che mi brucia l'auto anche a me, sarà inutile stupirsi o cadere dalle nuvole .Era scritto, ma ci si è voltati dall altra parte, guardando solo ciò che ci offriva e non ciò che era


Ah. Questo si. Pure io credo che chi fa certe cose al prossimo le potrebbe benissimo fare anche a me. Il problema è applicare questo principio a tutti gli aspetti della vita quotidiana. Perché è chiaro che se mi propongono un servizio in tv sullo sfruttamento minorile su cui campa una data marca di vestiario, stai certo che non compro prodotti di quella marca. Ma di un'altra non posso comunque sapere. Purtroppo. Oggi il mondo va così. E spesso mi domando pure quanto incida la volontà di boicottare un marchio col potere dell'effetto mediatico in favore di un altro, o altri, che magari fanno pure peggio. Con le persone forse è più semplice: se ne ha una conoscenza più diretta. Non diretta. Più diretta


----------



## Skorpio (19 Marzo 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ah. Questo si. Pure io credo che chi fa certe cose al prossimo le potrebbe benissimo fare anche a me. Il problema è applicare questo principio a tutti gli aspetti della vita quotidiana. Perché è chiaro che se mi propongono un servizio in tv sullo sfruttamento minorile su cui campa una data marca di vestiario, stai certo che non compro prodotti di quella marca. Ma di un'altra non posso comunque sapere. Purtroppo. Oggi il mondo va così. E spesso mi domando pure quanto incida la volontà di boicottare un marchio col potere dell'effetto mediatico in favore di un altro, o altri, che magari fanno pure peggio. Con le persone forse è più semplice: se ne ha una conoscenza più diretta. Non diretta. Più diretta


Certo ma infatti ripeto.. Il mio era un esempio.. Perché parlavo di persone, di soggetti

E anche solo parlando di soggetti non è comunque facile

Se io ho bisogno di una che mi faccia il buongiorno coi cuoricini, magari piglio un troiaio di donna, che pero' risponde alla mia "domanda"..

E guardo solo quello

Alla fine è tutta una questione di bisogni e, x come la vedo io, della misura in cui ciascuno di noi sia padrone di loro, o viceversa.

Poi.. C'è anche chi molto semplicemente definendosi dice o pensa di se: "io sono i miei bisogni" .. 

E per questi ultimi "l'offerta adeguata al loro soddisfacimento" è tutto quello che è interessante da guardare nel prossimo, compreso chi si mette accanto per qualcosa di importante


----------



## Brunetta (19 Marzo 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> I prodotti biologici,per esempio,costano di più di quelli tradizionali,tipo frutta e verdura,ma proporzionalmente meno dei prodotti di quarant'anni fa,prima del boom chimico.
> I prodotti,solitamente abbigliamento,liberi da schiavitù minorile,a mio avviso,non esistono,o quantomeno non sono credibili nelle loro certificazioni.
> Bisogna andare,come si suol dire,sulla fiducia,purtroppo.


Non confondiamo lavoro minorile con lavoro svolto da bambini. I bambini non sono in grado di fare certe cose. Un quattordicenne non è un bambino e tutti i nostri nonni hanno lavorato prima dei diciotto anni.


----------



## trilobita (19 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non confondiamo lavoro minorile con lavoro svolto da bambini. I bambini non sono in grado di fare certe cose. Un quattordicenne non è un bambino e tutti i nostri nonni hanno lavorato prima dei diciotto anni.


Non credo che qualcuno abbia obiezioni verso aziende con dipendenti 17enni....


----------



## Brunetta (19 Marzo 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Non credo che qualcuno abbia obiezioni verso aziende con dipendenti 17enni....


Le campagne contro il lavoro minorile sono di vario tipo. Alcune sono piuttosto confuse e sembra che vogliano semplicemente creare ostilità verso prodotti provenienti dall'estero.


----------

